# New Zealand's Wacky PM bans sale of semi-automatic rifles, institutes mandatory buyback program



## basquebromance

This is an infringement on basic New Zealander's 2nd Amendment rights! 

New Zealand bans sale of semi-automatic rifles


----------



## fncceo

The New Zealand Constitution doesn't have a 2nd Amendment.

And, I suspect, that just as happened when Australia confiscated firearms, only a small percentage unregistered firearms will be turned in.  

There is a joke among shooters in Australia.  "Why do Australians pour oil on their gardens?  To keep their guns from rusting".


----------



## Baz Ares

NZ has no 2nd anal amend.
But are applying sane gun restrictions. On spewing lead machines.


----------



## basquebromance

Playing right into their hands...


----------



## satrebil

You know what else they should do? Ban all sober drivers so they don't have to worry about DUI's.


----------



## basquebromance

Five. Days. American exceptionalism, indeed.


----------



## ranfunck

All for a staged event


----------



## basquebromance

Women get shit done


----------



## Rustic

Any type of a buyback program is fucked up


----------



## Rocko

basquebromance said:


> Five. Days. American exceptionalism, indeed.



What are you trying to say? We should have a king or queen to take away our rights, unilaterally, in one fell swoop?


----------



## toobfreak

[QUOTE="Baz Ares, post: 22045347, member: 61464"NZ has no 2nd anal amend. But are applying sane gun restrictions.[/QUOTE]



 


An outright ban isn't a restriction.  It's a ban.  And for what?  The actions of one person.  Let me guess:  none of the victims carried to defend themselves.  What will be NZ response after the ban when it happens again?   A bigger ban?  Don't we all feel good now, safer.  We just disarmed the 99.99% of the law abiding public for the actions of the 0.01% who don't obey laws anyway, making it easier not harder for the next crackpot to go on a killing spree.


----------



## hunarcy

basquebromance said:


> This is an infringement on basic New Zealander's 2nd Amendment rights!
> 
> New Zealand bans sale of semi-automatic rifles



Obviously New Zealand does not have a 2nd Amendment protecting citizens owning firearms.  But, it does seem "kneejerk" to disarm people who broke no laws because ONE person (a foreigner at that) behaved in a horrible way that was already illegal.


----------



## basquebromance

Rocko said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Five. Days. American exceptionalism, indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you trying to say? We should have a king or queen to take away our rights, unilaterally, in one fell swoop?
Click to expand...

yes


----------



## satrebil

toobfreak said:


> An outright ban isn't a restriction.  It's a ban.  And for what?  The actions of one person.  Let me guess:  none of the victims carried to defend themselves.  What will be NZ response after the ban when it happens again?   A bigger ban?  Don't we all feel good now, safer.  We just disarmed the 99.99% of the law abiding public for the actions of the 0.01% who don't obey laws anyway, making it easier not harder for the next crackpot to go on a killing spree.



No, no, no. Don't you understand? When you ban something people stop doing it! Just look at how we stopped everyone from using drugs!!


----------



## basquebromance

"Many will cover this in terms of the personal leadership qualities of PM Jacinda Arden. While she‘s great, New Zealand quickly passing gun control laws is about how parliaments with proportional representation make it easier to pass laws than Congress."


----------



## basquebromance

Churchill had to save their asses in WW2. I’m sure we’ll eventually have to do the same.


----------



## basquebromance

satrebil said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> An outright ban isn't a restriction.  It's a ban.  And for what?  The actions of one person.  Let me guess:  none of the victims carried to defend themselves.  What will be NZ response after the ban when it happens again?   A bigger ban?  Don't we all feel good now, safer.  We just disarmed the 99.99% of the law abiding public for the actions of the 0.01% who don't obey laws anyway, making it easier not harder for the next crackpot to go on a killing spree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, no. Don't you understand? When you ban something people stop doing it! Just look at how we stopped everyone from using drugs!!
Click to expand...

Have you ever taken into consideration the fact that if these weapons remained legal someone could buy one and then later on become radicalized and commit an atrocity?


----------



## satrebil

basquebromance said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> An outright ban isn't a restriction.  It's a ban.  And for what?  The actions of one person.  Let me guess:  none of the victims carried to defend themselves.  What will be NZ response after the ban when it happens again?   A bigger ban?  Don't we all feel good now, safer.  We just disarmed the 99.99% of the law abiding public for the actions of the 0.01% who don't obey laws anyway, making it easier not harder for the next crackpot to go on a killing spree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, no. Don't you understand? When you ban something people stop doing it! Just look at how we stopped everyone from using drugs!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever taken into consideration the fact that if these weapons remained legal someone could buy one and then later on become radicalized and commit an atrocity?
Click to expand...


And?


----------



## fncceo

This isn't necessarily a knee-jerk reaction.

In 1996, Australia had it's anti gun legislation written up years ahead of Port Arthur shooting that allowed the parliament to ram it through with no opposition. 

New Zealand would have had this legislation prepared well ahead of time in order to trot it out in response to an appropriate tragedy.

This legislation did not come about in a vacuum. They are using all the same buzz words used by anti gun groups globally.  High capacity, military-style, assault rifles.  

Interesting side note, this isn't legislation in the common meaning of the term.

NZ Parliament didn't vote on this, it is an edict from their Cabinet.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

fncceo said:


> This isn't necessarily a knee-jerk reaction.
> 
> In 1996, Australia had it's anti gun legislation written up years ahead of Port Arthur shooting that allowed the parliament to ram it through with no opposition.
> 
> New Zealand would have had this legislation prepared well ahead of time in order to trot it out in response to an appropriate tragedy.
> 
> This legislation did not come about in a vacuum. They are using all the same buzz words used by anti gun groups globally.  High capacity, military-style, assault rifles.
> 
> Interesting side note, this isn't legislation in the common meaning of the term.
> 
> NZ Parliament didn't vote on this, it is an edict from their Cabinet.



But all parties have come out in support of it.

A second tranche of measures is being introduced next week.

*including issues such as licensing, registration, and storage.*

The country will be a lot safer for this.


----------



## gtopa1

basquebromance said:


> Women get shit done



You misogynist creep!! They don't do "shit", asshole!!! They are PERFECT in every way...except when they take the guns away!!! lmao

Greg


----------



## Rustic

Tommy Tainant said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't necessarily a knee-jerk reaction.
> 
> In 1996, Australia had it's anti gun legislation written up years ahead of Port Arthur shooting that allowed the parliament to ram it through with no opposition.
> 
> New Zealand would have had this legislation prepared well ahead of time in order to trot it out in response to an appropriate tragedy.
> 
> This legislation did not come about in a vacuum. They are using all the same buzz words used by anti gun groups globally.  High capacity, military-style, assault rifles.
> 
> Interesting side note, this isn't legislation in the common meaning of the term.
> 
> NZ Parliament didn't vote on this, it is an edict from their Cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all parties have come out in support of it.
> 
> A second tranche of measures is being introduced next week.
> 
> *including issues such as licensing, registration, and storage.*
> 
> The country will be a lot safer for this.
Click to expand...

Lol
First of all no one in New Zealand has any right to own firearms…
That’s why they can pass a firearm ban like they’re doing, And any type of buyback program is a fucking joke they’re given people pennies on the dollar ripping off the residence that on firearms.
But they can do what they want to down there… you fat sack of shit.


----------



## mudwhistle

This could be us in short order if the Democrats get what they want.
All the left has to do is either allow an attack to take place anywhere in the world, or plan and excecute a similar attack here and they could convince enough idiots that getting rid of guns is a good idea.
Then you won't be able to live in peace anymore.

Thugs will take over our streets and the cops will let it happen because they are controlled by the state.

Let the anti-White ethnic-cleansing begin.





New Zealand mosque shootings: Assault rifles to be banned - CNN


----------



## Marion Morrison

Looks like that cop has an AR.


----------



## mudwhistle

Marion Morrison said:


> Looks like that cop has an AR.


Only the cops and the thugs can have them in NZ now.


----------



## Marion Morrison

mudwhistle said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that cop has an AR.
> 
> 
> 
> Only the cops and the thugs can have them in NZ now.
Click to expand...


Sad.


----------



## fncceo

Marion Morrison said:


> Looks like that cop has an AR.



Guns for me, not for the.


----------



## mudwhistle

Marion Morrison said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that cop has an AR.
> 
> 
> 
> Only the cops and the thugs can have them in NZ now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad.
Click to expand...

The libs think that this is a victory.....dead Muslims....and a gun ban.


----------



## Marion Morrison

mudwhistle said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that cop has an AR.
> 
> 
> 
> Only the cops and the thugs can have them in NZ now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The libs think that this is a victory.....dead Muslims....and a gun ban.
Click to expand...


This won't turn out well.


----------



## Vastator

mudwhistle said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that cop has an AR.
> 
> 
> 
> Only the cops and the thugs can have them in NZ now.
Click to expand...

What could possibly go wrong. State controlled media black out. Criminalization of possession, and dissemination of forbidden information. And now... The taking of weapons... Hmmm...


----------



## Dragonlady

mudwhistle said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that cop has an AR.
> 
> 
> 
> Only the cops and the thugs can have them in NZ now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The libs think that this is a victory.....dead Muslims....and a gun ban.
Click to expand...


Conservatives think mass killing weapons keep them safe. It’s not working. You have the highest rates of murder, gun crime, and mass shootings in the free world.


----------



## TNHarley

That PM isnt much of a leader. Knee jerking is a sign of weakness and cowardice.


----------



## TNHarley

Dragonlady said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that cop has an AR.
> 
> 
> 
> Only the cops and the thugs can have them in NZ now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The libs think that this is a victory.....dead Muslims....and a gun ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives think mass killing weapons keep them safe. It’s not working. You have the highest rates of murder, gun crime, and mass shootings in the free world.
Click to expand...

Freedom is progress.
I get so tired of you regressive statists that try to take us back to the days of england when we didnt have rights.
Go post on a canadian forum, asswipe. 
Im sure you can circle jerk with all your fellow yankee limp wristed bedwetters.


----------



## Marion Morrison

TNHarley said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that cop has an AR.
> 
> 
> 
> Only the cops and the thugs can have them in NZ now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The libs think that this is a victory.....dead Muslims....and a gun ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives think mass killing weapons keep them safe. It’s not working. You have the highest rates of murder, gun crime, and mass shootings in the free world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Freedom is progress.
> I get so tired of you regressive statists that try to take us back to the days of england when we didnt have rights.
> Go post on a canadian forum, asswipe.
> Im sure you can circle jerk with all your fellow yankee limp wristed bedwetters.
Click to expand...


Toro  

Dr. Ropenstein, too! LOL!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

mudwhistle said:


> This could be us in short order if the Democrats get what they want.
> All the left has to do is either allow an attack to take place anywhere in the world, or plan and excecute a similar attack here and they could convince enough idiots that getting rid of guns is a good idea.
> Then you won't be able to live in peace anymore.
> 
> Thugs will take over our streets and the cops will let it happen because they are controlled by the state.
> 
> Let the anti-White ethnic-cleansing begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Zealand mosque shootings: Assault rifles to be banned - CNN



That's what you call arbitrary government.

Were the government to suspend, abolish or otherwise degrade the 2nd Amendment here, even via some media-driven show of "public acclamation", it would make no significant difference in the number of firearms in the hands of civilians.  Voluntary turn-ins would be laughed at.  Universal confiscation would fail in the first week.

The only thing that might happen is that just how many guns and gun owners there really are in this country would become more clear.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Dragonlady said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that cop has an AR.
> 
> 
> 
> Only the cops and the thugs can have them in NZ now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The libs think that this is a victory.....dead Muslims....and a gun ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives think mass killing weapons keep them safe. It’s not working. You have the highest rates of murder, gun crime, and mass shootings in the free world.
Click to expand...


US POPULATION:  325,700,000.

HOMICIDES BY FIREARM:  Approximately 11,000 average per year, give or take.  Primarily thugs and gangbangers.

Not even a blip.


----------



## rightwinger

Marion Morrison said:


> Looks like that cop has an AR.


As they should


----------



## rightwinger

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that cop has an AR.
> 
> 
> 
> Only the cops and the thugs can have them in NZ now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The libs think that this is a victory.....dead Muslims....and a gun ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives think mass killing weapons keep them safe. It’s not working. You have the highest rates of murder, gun crime, and mass shootings in the free world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US POPULATION:  325,700,000.
> 
> HOMICIDES BY FIREARM:  Approximately 11,000 average per year, give or take.  Primarily thugs and gangbangers.
> 
> Not even a blip.
Click to expand...


That is quite a blip
No other civilized society has to endure such a blip


----------



## rightwinger

TNHarley said:


> That PM isnt much of a leader. Knee jerking is a sign of weakness and cowardice.


Worked in Australia


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that cop has an AR.
> 
> 
> 
> As they should
Click to expand...


If we don't need them, the police don't need them.

The police are not some new class of Knights, we do not give up our RKBA to them, what we grant them is only the power to arrest without fear of prosecution as long as they follow procedures.


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That PM isnt much of a leader. Knee jerking is a sign of weakness and cowardice.
> 
> 
> 
> Worked in Australia
Click to expand...


Correlation does not equal causation.


----------



## TNHarley

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That PM isnt much of a leader. Knee jerking is a sign of weakness and cowardice.
> 
> 
> 
> Worked in Australia
Click to expand...

Weakness never works. Thats why your kenyan messiah was such a failure.


----------



## Dragonlady

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That PM isnt much of a leader. Knee jerking is a sign of weakness and cowardice.
> 
> 
> 
> Worked in Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correlation does not equal causation.
Click to expand...


This idea that stuff that works in other countries can’t possibly work in the USA is bullshit. 

You have 35,000 people dying every year by gun violence. Another 100,000 a year are wounded. And it’s not just gangbangers and brown people. The vast majority of victims are white people. The vast majority of gun suicides are white people in the mid-west. The highest rates of violent crime are now I the fly-over states.


----------



## martybegan

Dragonlady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That PM isnt much of a leader. Knee jerking is a sign of weakness and cowardice.
> 
> 
> 
> Worked in Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correlation does not equal causation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This idea that stuff that works in other countries can’t possibly work in the USA is bullshit.
> 
> You have 35,000 people dying every year by gun violence. Another 100,000 a year are wounded. And it’s not just gangbangers and brown people. The vast majority of victims are white people. The vast majority of gun suicides are white people in the mid-west. The highest rates of violent crime are now I the fly-over states.
Click to expand...


25,000 of the 35,000 are suicides. that isn't gun violence, that is someone killing themself. 

That you have to lie right of the bat shows your views are worthless.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

rightwinger said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the cops and the thugs can have them in NZ now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The libs think that this is a victory.....dead Muslims....and a gun ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives think mass killing weapons keep them safe. It’s not working. You have the highest rates of murder, gun crime, and mass shootings in the free world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US POPULATION:  325,700,000.
> 
> HOMICIDES BY FIREARM:  Approximately 11,000 average per year, give or take.  Primarily thugs and gangbangers.
> 
> Not even a blip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is quite a blip
> No other civilized society has to endure such a blip
Click to expand...


Civilized societies don't hoard their garbage.


----------



## OldLady

Marion Morrison said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that cop has an AR.
> 
> 
> 
> Only the cops and the thugs can have them in NZ now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The libs think that this is a victory.....dead Muslims....and a gun ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This won't turn out well.
Click to expand...

It has turned out very well in Australia.


----------



## Flash

The Useful Idiots are playing right into the hands of the killer.

He said he could have killed the Muslims other ways but chose to use an AR to rile up the anti gun nuts and he succeeded.

This is what happens in a country without a Bill of Rights and separate branches of government.  You get rule by the Mob.

Good new for the Japanese.  If they ever decide to invade Ne Zealand they don't have to worry about a New Zealander behind every blade of grass.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that cop has an AR.
> 
> 
> 
> Only the cops and the thugs can have them in NZ now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The libs think that this is a victory.....dead Muslims....and a gun ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This won't turn out well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has turned out very well in Australia.
Click to expand...


And yet an Australian with an RV full of guns just shot up a mosque.


----------



## toobfreak

basquebromance said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> An outright ban isn't a restriction.  It's a ban.  And for what?  The actions of one person.  Let me guess:  none of the victims carried to defend themselves.  What will be NZ response after the ban when it happens again?   A bigger ban?  Don't we all feel good now, safer.  We just disarmed the 99.99% of the law abiding public for the actions of the 0.01% who don't obey laws anyway, making it easier not harder for the next crackpot to go on a killing spree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, no. Don't you understand? When you ban something people stop doing it! Just look at how we stopped everyone from using drugs!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever taken into consideration the fact that if these weapons remained legal someone could buy one and then later on become radicalized and commit an atrocity?
Click to expand...


Have you ever considered that there are already millions of semi-autos out there, and any crackpot likely to repeat such as crime already has one?  Bans mainly affect one thing: legal commerce between law-abiding reasonable people; criminals and sociopaths just go around such laws.  The ban will mainly serve to prevent lawful people from protecting themselves or enjoying other pursuits and hobbies and hurt the dealers who now are left stocked with inventory they paid for but cannot sell nor return.

One more example of political expedience at addressing the symptom because the cause is much harder to deal with.


----------



## Dragonlady

martybegan said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That PM isnt much of a leader. Knee jerking is a sign of weakness and cowardice.
> 
> 
> 
> Worked in Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correlation does not equal causation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This idea that stuff that works in other countries can’t possibly work in the USA is bullshit.
> 
> You have 35,000 people dying every year by gun violence. Another 100,000 a year are wounded. And it’s not just gangbangers and brown people. The vast majority of victims are white people. The vast majority of gun suicides are white people in the mid-west. The highest rates of violent crime are now I the fly-over states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 25,000 of the 35,000 are suicides. that isn't gun violence, that is someone killing themself.
> 
> That you have to lie right of the bat shows your views are worthless.
Click to expand...


Dead is dead. It doesn’t matter who wields the gun. All of this death and violence costs your economy billions of dollars every year. From the costs of investigations, medical treatment for the injured. 

Highest murder rates in the free world and thehighest suicide rates. Highest rates of drug addiction, obesity. Lowest ranked health care system and worst public education system in the free world. 

Americans are”exceptional” alright. Exceptionally pigheaded and stupid.


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That PM isnt much of a leader. Knee jerking is a sign of weakness and cowardice.
> 
> 
> 
> Worked in Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weakness never works. Thats why your kenyan messiah was such a failure.
Click to expand...

It's not "weakness."  If you want to start shooting Muslims, go to war someplace.  The churches and coffee houses and theaters of the world are not the place for war.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Dragonlady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That PM isnt much of a leader. Knee jerking is a sign of weakness and cowardice.
> 
> 
> 
> Worked in Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correlation does not equal causation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This idea that stuff that works in other countries can’t possibly work in the USA is bullshit.
> 
> You have 35,000 people dying every year by gun violence. Another 100,000 a year are wounded. And it’s not just gangbangers and brown people. The vast majority of victims are white people. The vast majority of gun suicides are white people in the mid-west. The highest rates of violent crime are now I the fly-over states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 25,000 of the 35,000 are suicides. that isn't gun violence, that is someone killing themself.
> 
> That you have to lie right of the bat shows your views are worthless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dead is dead. It doesn’t matter who wields the gun.
Click to expand...


Suicide is a personal decision.


----------



## OldLady

Flash said:


> The Useful Idiots are playing right into the hands of the killer.
> 
> He said he could have killed the Muslims other ways but chose to use an AR to rile up the anti gun nuts and he succeeded.
> 
> This is what happens in a country without a Bill of Rights and separate branches of government.  You get rule by the Mob.
> 
> Good new for the Japanese.  If they ever decide to invade Ne Zealand they don't have to worry about a New Zealander behind every blade of grass.


Maybe we should try it.  Sounds like the mob got it right.


----------



## Flash

Good news for the crooks and the government thugs in New Zealand.  

Now the people will not have the means to ever oppose government tyranny or criminal activity.

They are not citizens any more they are subjects and potential victims.  

This is what happens when anti gun nuts get their way.  Disgusting, isn't it?


----------



## Flash

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Useful Idiots are playing right into the hands of the killer.
> 
> He said he could have killed the Muslims other ways but chose to use an AR to rile up the anti gun nuts and he succeeded.
> 
> This is what happens in a country without a Bill of Rights and separate branches of government.  You get rule by the Mob.
> 
> Good new for the Japanese.  If they ever decide to invade Ne Zealand they don't have to worry about a New Zealander behind every blade of grass.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should try it.  Sounds like the mob got it right.
Click to expand...



The Mob turned New Zealand citizens into subjects and potential victims and that is disgusting.  Only a stupid Moon Bat would want to do that to Americans.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Useful Idiots are playing right into the hands of the killer.
> 
> He said he could have killed the Muslims other ways but chose to use an AR to rile up the anti gun nuts and he succeeded.
> 
> This is what happens in a country without a Bill of Rights and separate branches of government.  You get rule by the Mob.
> 
> Good new for the Japanese.  If they ever decide to invade Ne Zealand they don't have to worry about a New Zealander behind every blade of grass.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should try it.  Sounds like the mob got it right.
Click to expand...


Never.


----------



## martybegan

Dragonlady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That PM isnt much of a leader. Knee jerking is a sign of weakness and cowardice.
> 
> 
> 
> Worked in Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correlation does not equal causation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This idea that stuff that works in other countries can’t possibly work in the USA is bullshit.
> 
> You have 35,000 people dying every year by gun violence. Another 100,000 a year are wounded. And it’s not just gangbangers and brown people. The vast majority of victims are white people. The vast majority of gun suicides are white people in the mid-west. The highest rates of violent crime are now I the fly-over states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 25,000 of the 35,000 are suicides. that isn't gun violence, that is someone killing themself.
> 
> That you have to lie right of the bat shows your views are worthless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dead is dead. It doesn’t matter who wields the gun. All of this death and violence costs your economy billions of dollars every year. From the costs of investigations, medical treatment for the injured.
> 
> Highest murder rates in the free world and thehighest suicide rates. Highest rates of drug addiction, obesity. Lowest ranked health care system and worst public education system in the free world.
> 
> Americans are”exceptional” alright. Exceptionally pigheaded and stupid.
Click to expand...


You can use the same logic to ban alcohol and cars. Hell cars kill more than guns do. 

List of countries by suicide rate - Wikipedia

and another lie from you about suicide rates. We are behind South Korea, Japan, Finland, Belgium, Russia, the Baltic Countries....

And all that other stuff has to do with gun violence how?

Oh wait, those are the real causes (some of them) of violence, not lawful people owning a gun you find "scary"


----------



## candycorn

_"New Zealand Gun Ban Days After Attack Shows What Could Happen Here Without 2nd Amendment"_

A responsive government that offers more than just “thoughts and prayers” to the dead?  I’m in.


----------



## Crepitus

mudwhistle said:


> This could be us in short order if the Democrats get what they want.
> All the left has to do is either allow an attack to take place anywhere in the world, or plan and excecute a similar attack here and they could convince enough idiots that getting rid of guns is a good idea.
> Then you won't be able to live in peace anymore.
> 
> Thugs will take over our streets and the cops will let it happen because they are controlled by the state.
> 
> Let the anti-White ethnic-cleansing begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Zealand mosque shootings: Assault rifles to be banned - CNN


Anti-white cleansing?

WTF are you talking about?


----------



## toobfreak

Tommy Tainant said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't necessarily a knee-jerk reaction.
> 
> In 1996, Australia had it's anti gun legislation written up years ahead of Port Arthur shooting that allowed the parliament to ram it through with no opposition.
> 
> New Zealand would have had this legislation prepared well ahead of time in order to trot it out in response to an appropriate tragedy.
> 
> This legislation did not come about in a vacuum. They are using all the same buzz words used by anti gun groups globally.  High capacity, military-style, assault rifles.
> 
> Interesting side note, this isn't legislation in the common meaning of the term.
> 
> NZ Parliament didn't vote on this, it is an edict from their Cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all parties have come out in support of it.
> 
> A second tranche of measures is being introduced next week.
> 
> *including issues such as licensing, registration, and storage.*
> 
> The country will be a lot safer for this.
Click to expand...


It'll have no effect on future crime.  When was the last time something like this happened in NZ?  It will simply make it much harder now for lawful people to buy, access and use their firearms for protection and simple sport and is simply one step in trying to totally disarm a populace.  The main purpose to all of this is to use a crisis in order to make appear to the public that politicians are actually doing anything.  New Zealanders just became less free and their government just got bigger.

While pinheads like you celebrate the action, you're actually celebrating the eventual total state control over a people with zero freedom.

100% safety.  0% freedom.  History repeats yet one more time despite where history shows this takes us each and every single time.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

candycorn said:


> _"New Zealand Gun Ban Days After Attack Shows What Could Happen Here Without 2nd Amendment"_
> 
> A responsive government that offers more than just “thoughts and prayers” to the dead?  I’m in.



Of course you are.  Sheep are natural followers.


----------



## Flash

_*"New Zealand's police minister Stuart Nash said of the development: "I want to remind that it is a privilege and not a right to own a firearm in New Zealand."*_

Good thing it is a Constitutional right here.


----------



## candycorn

Dragonlady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That PM isnt much of a leader. Knee jerking is a sign of weakness and cowardice.
> 
> 
> 
> Worked in Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correlation does not equal causation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This idea that stuff that works in other countries can’t possibly work in the USA is bullshit.
> 
> You have 35,000 people dying every year by gun violence. Another 100,000 a year are wounded. And it’s not just gangbangers and brown people. The vast majority of victims are white people. The vast majority of gun suicides are white people in the mid-west. The highest rates of violent crime are now I the fly-over states.
Click to expand...


What we have isn’t working….that should be clear to everyone.


----------



## Flash

New Zealand is now a nation of Sheep.


Q&A - New Zealand's gun law changes explained
The press conference is still going on, but Ardern's press team have sent over this Q&A.

1. What semi-automatic firearms will be affected by the ban?

The ban will apply to all firearms are now defined as Military Style Semi-Automatics (MSSAs) and will also include assault rifles.

2. What semi-automatic firearms will NOT be affected by the ban?

There is a balance to be struck between public safety and legitimate use. The changes exclude two general classes of firearms which are commonly used for hunting, pest control, stock management on farms, and duck shooting:

Semi-automatic .22 calibre rimfire firearms with a magazine which holds no more than ten rounds

Semi-automatic and pump action shotguns with a non-detachable tubular magazine which holds no more than five rounds

3. What semi-automatic firearms are affected by today's Order in Council?

Two types of firearms are now defined as Military Style Semi-Automatics (MSSAs):

A semi-automatic firearm capable of being used with a detachable magazine which holds more than five cartridges

A semi-automatic shotgun capable of being used with a detachable magazine which holds more than five cartridges

4. I have an A-Category firearms licence and now own MSSAs. What should I do?

It would normally be an offence for an A-Category licence holder to possess an MSSA, punishable by up to three years in prison or a $4000 fine. However a transitional period gives time for people to comply with the law, if they take certain steps. The transitional period will be confirmed next month. Firearms owners who unlawfully possess an MSSA now have three options:

Voluntarily surrender the firearm to Police for safe disposal.

Complete an online form on the Police website to arrange for the MSSA to be collected, while details are finalised for compensation under a buy back scheme

Sell or gift the firearm to a person who has an E-Category licence and a 'permit to procure' the weapon

5. Are Police geared up to receive large numbers of MSSAs?

Yes. They will work with the New Zealand Defence Force to enable safe storage, transport and destruction of MSSAs. Police are establishing an online form which will make it easier for firearms owners to arrange for Police to collect the MSSAs. The online form will go live over the weekend. It will not be practicable for firearms owners to physically return their weapons to Police stations without prior approval. Where extra administrative staff are required they will be hired on fixed-term contracts.

6. Will this lead to stockpiling of semi-automatics?

No. The changes under the Order in Council take effect immediately. Anyone who now unlawfully has an MSSA, which yesterday was a lawful firearm, needs to take steps to comply with the law.

7. Will some firearms dealers be breaking the law if they have these MSSAs in stock?

Some firearms dealers only hold A-category licences. In order to comply with the law, they could sell their stock of semi-automatics to a Category E licence holder or return them to their supplier.

8. What are the statistics for firearms licences and firearms in circulation?

There are 245,000 firearms licences

Of these, 7,500 are E-Category licences; and 485 are dealer licences

There are 13,500 firearms which require the owner to have an E-Cat licence, this is effectively the known number of MSSAs before today's changes

The total number of firearms in New Zealand is estimated to be 1.2-1.5 million

9. What further issues are being considered?

Cabinet will consider further steps on 25 March. These will include measures to:

Tighten firearms licensing and penalties

Impose greater controls over a range of ammunition

Address a number of other issues relevant to special interest groups such as international sports shooters and professional pest controllers, such as DoC.

Future proof the Arms Act to ensure it is able to respond to developments in technology and society

10. How will the buyback work, and who will administer it?

Police, the Treasury and other agencies are working through the detail. More information will be available when the legislation is introduced next month. The compensation will be fair and reasonable based on firearm type, average prices and the age of firearms.

11. What is the cost of the buyback likely to be?

That is very difficult to judge, given the limited information about the total number of firearms affected by this change. Preliminary advice suggests it could be in the range of $100m-$200m. The buyback will ensure these weapons are taken out of circulation and that we fulfil our obligations under the law.


----------



## Flash

New Zealand has become a nation of sheep in more ways than one.


----------



## OldLady

Billy_Kinetta said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the cops and the thugs can have them in NZ now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The libs think that this is a victory.....dead Muslims....and a gun ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This won't turn out well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has turned out very well in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet an Australian with an RV full of guns just shot up a mosque.
Click to expand...

In _New Zealand_.  Did you know that is a DIFFERENT COUNTRY?


----------



## candycorn

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that cop has an AR.
> 
> 
> 
> As they should
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we don't need them, the police don't need them.
> 
> The police are not some new class of Knights, we do not give up our RKBA to them, what we grant them is only the power to arrest without fear of prosecution as long as they follow procedures.
Click to expand...


They have flash-bang grenades and tear gas...


----------



## Flash

*I think it's time to remind our own lawmakers that we don't need their permission to be armed, the newer ones especially.*


----------



## Flash

If New Zealand gun owners convert to Islam could they keep their guns?


----------



## martybegan

candycorn said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that cop has an AR.
> 
> 
> 
> As they should
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we don't need them, the police don't need them.
> 
> The police are not some new class of Knights, we do not give up our RKBA to them, what we grant them is only the power to arrest without fear of prosecution as long as they follow procedures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have flash-bang grenades and tear gas...
Click to expand...


Those aren't arms. 

The police should be no better armed than the populace.


----------



## Flash

This is the face of government oppression


----------



## miketx

Dragonlady said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that cop has an AR.
> 
> 
> 
> Only the cops and the thugs can have them in NZ now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The libs think that this is a victory.....dead Muslims....and a gun ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives think mass killing weapons keep them safe. It’s not working. You have the highest rates of murder, gun crime, and mass shootings in the free world.
Click to expand...

Try and kill a conservative who has one. Report back to us if you can.


----------



## fncceo

toobfreak said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't necessarily a knee-jerk reaction.
> 
> In 1996, Australia had it's anti gun legislation written up years ahead of Port Arthur shooting that allowed the parliament to ram it through with no opposition.
> 
> New Zealand would have had this legislation prepared well ahead of time in order to trot it out in response to an appropriate tragedy.
> 
> This legislation did not come about in a vacuum. They are using all the same buzz words used by anti gun groups globally.  High capacity, military-style, assault rifles.
> 
> Interesting side note, this isn't legislation in the common meaning of the term.
> 
> NZ Parliament didn't vote on this, it is an edict from their Cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all parties have come out in support of it.
> 
> A second tranche of measures is being introduced next week.
> 
> *including issues such as licensing, registration, and storage.*
> 
> The country will be a lot safer for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It'll have no effect on future crime.  When was the last time something like this happened in NZ?  It will simply make it much harder now for lawful people to buy, access and use their firearms for protection and simple sport and is simply one step in trying to totally disarm a populace.  The main purpose to all of this is to use a crisis in order to make appear to the public that politicians are actually doing anything.  New Zealanders just became less free and their government just got bigger.
> 
> While pinheads like you celebrate the action, you're actually celebrating the eventual total state control over a people with zero freedom.
> 
> 100% safety.  0% freedom.  History repeats yet one more time despite where history shows this takes us each and every single time.
Click to expand...


Or, as happened in Australia, an unregistered firearm before the gun ban in 1996 tripled in value on the black market.  Criminal gangs in Australia, of which there are several, bought many of the semiautomatics from previously law-abiding gun owners where they are used in gangland violence in Australia.

The same thing will happen in NZ, the government-sanctioned transfer of firearms from law-abiding citizens to the criminals.

Remember, as none of these pre-ban firearms are registered, the government has no idea how many will remain in circulation after the confiscation.  They might collect a third and then declare the confiscation a total success.  Just as happened in Australia.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

candycorn said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That PM isnt much of a leader. Knee jerking is a sign of weakness and cowardice.
> 
> 
> 
> Worked in Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correlation does not equal causation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This idea that stuff that works in other countries can’t possibly work in the USA is bullshit.
> 
> You have 35,000 people dying every year by gun violence. Another 100,000 a year are wounded. And it’s not just gangbangers and brown people. The vast majority of victims are white people. The vast majority of gun suicides are white people in the mid-west. The highest rates of violent crime are now I the fly-over states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What we have isn’t working….that should be clear to everyone.
Click to expand...


It works fine.


----------



## fncceo

Dragonlady said:


> Conservatives think mass killing weapons keep them safe.



I wish I could own a mass killing weapon ... but the maintenance and containment protocols make them prohibitively expensive.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

OldLady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad.
> 
> 
> 
> The libs think that this is a victory.....dead Muslims....and a gun ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This won't turn out well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has turned out very well in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet an Australian with an RV full of guns just shot up a mosque.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In _New Zealand_.  Did you know that is a DIFFERENT COUNTRY?
Click to expand...


New Zealand is just down the block from Australia.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

fncceo said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives think mass killing weapons keep them safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could own a mass killing weapon ... but the maintenance and containment protocols make them prohibitively expensive.
Click to expand...


Concealed carry could prove daunting.


----------



## Claudette

Just a knee jerk reaction from a politician.

The gun is the tool. The person using it is the weapon.

That PM should let us all know when she can control and regulate assholes who use guns to kill people. She could make a fortune.


----------



## fncceo

Until today, it was perfectly legal for a Muslim (or a Xtian, Buddhist, Jew, Druid, or Hindu) to guard themselves and their loved ones while praying at their respective house of worship with a firearm.

After today, they will depend on police to show up after a massacre to file the appropriate reports.

A real stop forward in the effort for religious minorities to protect themselves.


----------



## candycorn

martybegan said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that cop has an AR.
> 
> 
> 
> As they should
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we don't need them, the police don't need them.
> 
> The police are not some new class of Knights, we do not give up our RKBA to them, what we grant them is only the power to arrest without fear of prosecution as long as they follow procedures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have flash-bang grenades and tear gas...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those aren't arms.
> 
> The police should be no better armed than the populace.
Click to expand...


But they still have them…..  “if we don’t need them, the police don’t need them” doesn’t apply then….right?


----------



## candycorn

Billy_Kinetta said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That PM isnt much of a leader. Knee jerking is a sign of weakness and cowardice.
> 
> 
> 
> Worked in Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correlation does not equal causation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This idea that stuff that works in other countries can’t possibly work in the USA is bullshit.
> 
> You have 35,000 people dying every year by gun violence. Another 100,000 a year are wounded. And it’s not just gangbangers and brown people. The vast majority of victims are white people. The vast majority of gun suicides are white people in the mid-west. The highest rates of violent crime are now I the fly-over states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What we have isn’t working….that should be clear to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It works fine.
Click to expand...


30K gun deaths per year isn’t “fine”.


----------



## pismoe

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that cop has an AR.
> 
> 
> 
> As they should
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we don't need them, the police don't need them.
> 
> The police are not some new class of Knights, we do not give up our RKBA to them, what we grant them is only the power to arrest without fear of prosecution as long as they follow procedures.
Click to expand...

------------------------------    the 'kings men' !!!


----------



## candycorn

Billy_Kinetta said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The libs think that this is a victory.....dead Muslims....and a gun ban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This won't turn out well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has turned out very well in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet an Australian with an RV full of guns just shot up a mosque.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In _New Zealand_.  Did you know that is a DIFFERENT COUNTRY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New Zealand is just down the block from Australia.
Click to expand...


Over 1,000 miles down the block..


----------



## fncceo

pismoe said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that cop has an AR.
> 
> 
> 
> As they should
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we don't need them, the police don't need them.
> 
> The police are not some new class of Knights, we do not give up our RKBA to them, what we grant them is only the power to arrest without fear of prosecution as long as they follow procedures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------    the 'kings men' !!!
Click to expand...


The Queen's, actually.


----------



## pismoe

martybegan said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that cop has an AR.
> 
> 
> 
> As they should
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we don't need them, the police don't need them.
> 
> The police are not some new class of Knights, we do not give up our RKBA to them, what we grant them is only the power to arrest without fear of prosecution as long as they follow procedures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have flash-bang grenades and tear gas...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those aren't arms.
> 
> The police should be no better armed than the populace.
Click to expand...

------------------------------   an occupying force of taxpayer paid ' kings men' --- [queens men]  !!


----------



## jillian

mudwhistle said:


> This could be us in short order if the Democrats get what they want.
> All the left has to do is either allow an attack to take place anywhere in the world, or plan and excecute a similar attack here and they could convince enough idiots that getting rid of guns is a good idea.
> Then you won't be able to live in peace anymore.
> 
> Thugs will take over our streets and the cops will let it happen because they are controlled by the state.
> 
> Let the anti-White ethnic-cleansing begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Zealand mosque shootings: Assault rifles to be banned - CNN


Yes. Insane angry white supremacists don’t get to support killing high school children and government is rational.

And they didn’t ban guns nutty muddy — only the semi autos that you shouldn’t have anyway.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that cop has an AR.
> 
> 
> 
> As they should
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we don't need them, the police don't need them.
> 
> The police are not some new class of Knights, we do not give up our RKBA to them, what we grant them is only the power to arrest without fear of prosecution as long as they follow procedures.
Click to expand...


Yes they do 
You are not entitled to the same weapons as peace officers or the military


----------



## rightwinger

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worked in Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correlation does not equal causation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This idea that stuff that works in other countries can’t possibly work in the USA is bullshit.
> 
> You have 35,000 people dying every year by gun violence. Another 100,000 a year are wounded. And it’s not just gangbangers and brown people. The vast majority of victims are white people. The vast majority of gun suicides are white people in the mid-west. The highest rates of violent crime are now I the fly-over states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 25,000 of the 35,000 are suicides. that isn't gun violence, that is someone killing themself.
> 
> That you have to lie right of the bat shows your views are worthless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dead is dead. It doesn’t matter who wields the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suicide is a personal decision.
Click to expand...

A gun makes it easier


----------



## rightwinger

jillian said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This could be us in short order if the Democrats get what they want.
> All the left has to do is either allow an attack to take place anywhere in the world, or plan and excecute a similar attack here and they could convince enough idiots that getting rid of guns is a good idea.
> Then you won't be able to live in peace anymore.
> 
> Thugs will take over our streets and the cops will let it happen because they are controlled by the state.
> 
> Let the anti-White ethnic-cleansing begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Zealand mosque shootings: Assault rifles to be banned - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Insane angry white supremacists don’t get to support killing high school children and government is rational.
> 
> And they didn’t ban guns nutty muddy — only the semi autos that you shouldn’t have anyway.
Click to expand...


You mean society shouldn’t give them access to the weapon of their choice?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

And yet you are many times safer living in a country that has gun control. You all seem to ignore that basic fact.
Why is that ?


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That PM isnt much of a leader. Knee jerking is a sign of weakness and cowardice.
> 
> 
> 
> Worked in Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weakness never works. Thats why your kenyan messiah was such a failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not "weakness."  If you want to start shooting Muslims, go to war someplace.  The churches and coffee houses and theaters of the world are not the place for war.
Click to expand...

That has nothing to do with what i said.
This dumb bitch is giving the killer EXACTLY what he wanted.


----------



## TNHarley

candycorn said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That PM isnt much of a leader. Knee jerking is a sign of weakness and cowardice.
> 
> 
> 
> Worked in Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correlation does not equal causation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This idea that stuff that works in other countries can’t possibly work in the USA is bullshit.
> 
> You have 35,000 people dying every year by gun violence. Another 100,000 a year are wounded. And it’s not just gangbangers and brown people. The vast majority of victims are white people. The vast majority of gun suicides are white people in the mid-west. The highest rates of violent crime are now I the fly-over states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What we have isn’t working….that should be clear to everyone.
Click to expand...

Wonder how many gun murders are done with illegal guns? More than half? 2/3?
Hmmmm logic


----------



## miketx

candycorn said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That PM isnt much of a leader. Knee jerking is a sign of weakness and cowardice.
> 
> 
> 
> Worked in Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correlation does not equal causation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This idea that stuff that works in other countries can’t possibly work in the USA is bullshit.
> 
> You have 35,000 people dying every year by gun violence. Another 100,000 a year are wounded. And it’s not just gangbangers and brown people. The vast majority of victims are white people. The vast majority of gun suicides are white people in the mid-west. The highest rates of violent crime are now I the fly-over states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What we have isn’t working….that should be clear to everyone.
Click to expand...

That's because scum politicians supported by scum like you wont do what needs to be done to violent criminals and refuse to allow schools to fight back. We don't have school shootings here because school employees are armed.


----------



## candycorn

TNHarley said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That PM isnt much of a leader. Knee jerking is a sign of weakness and cowardice.
> 
> 
> 
> Worked in Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correlation does not equal causation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This idea that stuff that works in other countries can’t possibly work in the USA is bullshit.
> 
> You have 35,000 people dying every year by gun violence. Another 100,000 a year are wounded. And it’s not just gangbangers and brown people. The vast majority of victims are white people. The vast majority of gun suicides are white people in the mid-west. The highest rates of violent crime are now I the fly-over states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What we have isn’t working….that should be clear to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wonder how many gun murders are done with illegal guns? More than half? 2/3?
> Hmmmm logic
Click to expand...


So 10,000 deaths are easily preventable?

Hmmm….sounds like a good idea to prevent them, don’t you think?  

LOL


----------



## Synthaholic

mudwhistle said:


> This could be us in short order if the Democrats get what they want.
> All the left has to do is either allow an attack to take place anywhere in the world, or plan and excecute a similar attack here and they could convince enough idiots that getting rid of guns is a good idea.
> Then you won't be able to live in peace anymore.
> 
> Thugs will take over our streets and the cops will let it happen because they are controlled by the state.
> 
> Let the anti-White ethnic-cleansing begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Zealand mosque shootings: Assault rifles to be banned - CNN


This thread is irrelevant and obsolete. We now have the ability to just declare a national emergency and ban automatic war weapons pens, and even bullets!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

candycorn said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worked in Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correlation does not equal causation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This idea that stuff that works in other countries can’t possibly work in the USA is bullshit.
> 
> You have 35,000 people dying every year by gun violence. Another 100,000 a year are wounded. And it’s not just gangbangers and brown people. The vast majority of victims are white people. The vast majority of gun suicides are white people in the mid-west. The highest rates of violent crime are now I the fly-over states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What we have isn’t working….that should be clear to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It works fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 30K gun deaths per year isn’t “fine”.
Click to expand...


My guns had nothing to do with any of it.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

rightwinger said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correlation does not equal causation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This idea that stuff that works in other countries can’t possibly work in the USA is bullshit.
> 
> You have 35,000 people dying every year by gun violence. Another 100,000 a year are wounded. And it’s not just gangbangers and brown people. The vast majority of victims are white people. The vast majority of gun suicides are white people in the mid-west. The highest rates of violent crime are now I the fly-over states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 25,000 of the 35,000 are suicides. that isn't gun violence, that is someone killing themself.
> 
> That you have to lie right of the bat shows your views are worthless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dead is dead. It doesn’t matter who wields the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suicide is a personal decision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A gun makes it easier
Click to expand...


Had nothing to do with my guns.


----------



## TNHarley

candycorn said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worked in Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correlation does not equal causation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This idea that stuff that works in other countries can’t possibly work in the USA is bullshit.
> 
> You have 35,000 people dying every year by gun violence. Another 100,000 a year are wounded. And it’s not just gangbangers and brown people. The vast majority of victims are white people. The vast majority of gun suicides are white people in the mid-west. The highest rates of violent crime are now I the fly-over states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What we have isn’t working….that should be clear to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wonder how many gun murders are done with illegal guns? More than half? 2/3?
> Hmmmm logic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So 10,000 deaths are easily preventable?
> 
> Hmmm….sounds like a good idea to prevent them, don’t you think?
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

Did you even read what i said? Most guns are already illegal.
We need to enforce what we already have.
I meam, my gawd woman. You bedwetters have already passed thousands upon thousands of laws.


----------



## Flash

*The lesson Americans should learn from those Loony Tunes in New Zealand is that registration always leads to confiscation.*


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

candycorn said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worked in Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correlation does not equal causation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This idea that stuff that works in other countries can’t possibly work in the USA is bullshit.
> 
> You have 35,000 people dying every year by gun violence. Another 100,000 a year are wounded. And it’s not just gangbangers and brown people. The vast majority of victims are white people. The vast majority of gun suicides are white people in the mid-west. The highest rates of violent crime are now I the fly-over states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What we have isn’t working….that should be clear to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wonder how many gun murders are done with illegal guns? More than half? 2/3?
> Hmmmm logic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So 10,000 deaths are easily preventable?
> 
> Hmmm….sounds like a good idea to prevent them, don’t you think?
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

65% of all gun homicides are the result of...Suicide. A large proportion of the remainder are committed by individuals who are in illegal possession of a firearm.


----------



## martybegan

candycorn said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that cop has an AR.
> 
> 
> 
> As they should
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we don't need them, the police don't need them.
> 
> The police are not some new class of Knights, we do not give up our RKBA to them, what we grant them is only the power to arrest without fear of prosecution as long as they follow procedures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have flash-bang grenades and tear gas...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those aren't arms.
> 
> The police should be no better armed than the populace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they still have them…..  “if we don’t need them, the police don’t need them” doesn’t apply then….right?
Click to expand...


No what applies is that you will never get rid of them 100%, so the police need weapons to counter them. and if the police need them, then the lawful citizenry needs them.

Its amazing how little you trust your fellow citizens and how eager you are to suck the dicks of the government.


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that cop has an AR.
> 
> 
> 
> As they should
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we don't need them, the police don't need them.
> 
> The police are not some new class of Knights, we do not give up our RKBA to them, what we grant them is only the power to arrest without fear of prosecution as long as they follow procedures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they do
> You are not entitled to the same weapons as peace officers or the military
Click to expand...


According to the 2nd amendment I sure as hell am, as long as they are considered "arms"


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the cops and the thugs can have them in NZ now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The libs think that this is a victory.....dead Muslims....and a gun ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives think mass killing weapons keep them safe. It’s not working. You have the highest rates of murder, gun crime, and mass shootings in the free world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US POPULATION:  325,700,000.
> 
> HOMICIDES BY FIREARM:  Approximately 11,000 average per year, give or take.  Primarily thugs and gangbangers.
> 
> Not even a blip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is quite a blip
> No other civilized society has to endure such a blip
Click to expand...

Except New Zealand and the Netherlands.


----------



## Flash

Another lesson learned from those Loony Tunes in New Zealand:

We must do everything we can in America to NOT let flaky left wing white women hold political offices.


----------



## mudwhistle

Dragonlady said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that cop has an AR.
> 
> 
> 
> Only the cops and the thugs can have them in NZ now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The libs think that this is a victory.....dead Muslims....and a gun ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives think mass killing weapons keep them safe. It’s not working. You have the highest rates of murder, gun crime, and mass shootings in the free world.
Click to expand...

Honduras and Columbia aren't free?


----------



## Flash

The next thing is that the All Blacks rugby team will be doing the Haka wearing a burka and hijab.


----------



## mudwhistle

TNHarley said:


> That PM isnt much of a leader. Knee jerking is a sign of weakness and cowardice.


That's Socialism. 
Right now the Jews in America that escaped the Holocaust are seeing exactly what they saw in Germany and Poland in the 1930s.
First they boycott their businesses, then they round them up, then they throw em in ovens.


----------



## mudwhistle

Synthaholic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This could be us in short order if the Democrats get what they want.
> All the left has to do is either allow an attack to take place anywhere in the world, or plan and excecute a similar attack here and they could convince enough idiots that getting rid of guns is a good idea.
> Then you won't be able to live in peace anymore.
> 
> Thugs will take over our streets and the cops will let it happen because they are controlled by the state.
> 
> Let the anti-White ethnic-cleansing begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Zealand mosque shootings: Assault rifles to be banned - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is irrelevant and obsolete. We now have the ability to just declare a national emergency and ban automatic war weapons pens, and even bullets!
Click to expand...

No we don't.


----------



## OldLady

Billy_Kinetta said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The libs think that this is a victory.....dead Muslims....and a gun ban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This won't turn out well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has turned out very well in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet an Australian with an RV full of guns just shot up a mosque.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In _New Zealand_.  Did you know that is a DIFFERENT COUNTRY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New Zealand is just down the block from Australia.
Click to expand...

And we are just down the block from Cuba.  Your point?


----------



## hunarcy

Tommy Tainant said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't necessarily a knee-jerk reaction.
> 
> In 1996, Australia had it's anti gun legislation written up years ahead of Port Arthur shooting that allowed the parliament to ram it through with no opposition.
> 
> New Zealand would have had this legislation prepared well ahead of time in order to trot it out in response to an appropriate tragedy.
> 
> This legislation did not come about in a vacuum. They are using all the same buzz words used by anti gun groups globally.  High capacity, military-style, assault rifles.
> 
> Interesting side note, this isn't legislation in the common meaning of the term.
> 
> NZ Parliament didn't vote on this, it is an edict from their Cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all parties have come out in support of it.
> 
> A second tranche of measures is being introduced next week.
> 
> *including issues such as licensing, registration, and storage.*
> 
> The country will be a lot safer for this.
Click to expand...


Not true.  But, who can expect a troll to acknowledge the truth?


----------



## hunarcy

Dragonlady said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that cop has an AR.
> 
> 
> 
> Only the cops and the thugs can have them in NZ now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The libs think that this is a victory.....dead Muslims....and a gun ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives think mass killing weapons keep them safe. It’s not working. You have the highest rates of murder, gun crime, and mass shootings in the free world.
Click to expand...


Hey, troll girl....shut up.  You have no opinion that is relevant to the discussion in the United States.


----------



## Flash




----------



## hunarcy

Dragonlady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That PM isnt much of a leader. Knee jerking is a sign of weakness and cowardice.
> 
> 
> 
> Worked in Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correlation does not equal causation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This idea that stuff that works in other countries can’t possibly work in the USA is bullshit.
> 
> You have 35,000 people dying every year by gun violence. Another 100,000 a year are wounded. And it’s not just gangbangers and brown people. The vast majority of victims are white people. The vast majority of gun suicides are white people in the mid-west. The highest rates of violent crime are now I the fly-over states.
Click to expand...


Again, it's none of your business.


----------



## hunarcy

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Useful Idiots are playing right into the hands of the killer.
> 
> He said he could have killed the Muslims other ways but chose to use an AR to rile up the anti gun nuts and he succeeded.
> 
> This is what happens in a country without a Bill of Rights and separate branches of government.  You get rule by the Mob.
> 
> Good new for the Japanese.  If they ever decide to invade Ne Zealand they don't have to worry about a New Zealander behind every blade of grass.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should try it.  Sounds like the mob got it right.
Click to expand...


That's the sort of thinking that got us Prohibition and the War on Drugs.


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That PM isnt much of a leader. Knee jerking is a sign of weakness and cowardice.
> 
> 
> 
> Worked in Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weakness never works. Thats why your kenyan messiah was such a failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not "weakness."  If you want to start shooting Muslims, go to war someplace.  The churches and coffee houses and theaters of the world are not the place for war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has nothing to do with what i said.
> This dumb bitch is giving the killer EXACTLY what he wanted.
Click to expand...

He wanted certain semi-automatic rifles with  in New Zealand to be outlawed?


----------



## OldLady

martybegan said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> As they should
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we don't need them, the police don't need them.
> 
> The police are not some new class of Knights, we do not give up our RKBA to them, what we grant them is only the power to arrest without fear of prosecution as long as they follow procedures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have flash-bang grenades and tear gas...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those aren't arms.
> 
> The police should be no better armed than the populace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they still have them…..  “if we don’t need them, the police don’t need them” doesn’t apply then….right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No what applies is that you will never get rid of them 100%, so the police need weapons to counter them. and if the police need them, then the lawful citizenry needs them.
> 
> Its amazing how little you trust your fellow citizens and how eager you are to suck the dicks of the government.
Click to expand...

Well, you don't need an AR-type weapon with 30 bullet cartridges to protect yourself.  Not all guns were banned.  Read the post that outlines the changes.


----------



## hunarcy

OldLady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we don't need them, the police don't need them.
> 
> The police are not some new class of Knights, we do not give up our RKBA to them, what we grant them is only the power to arrest without fear of prosecution as long as they follow procedures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have flash-bang grenades and tear gas...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those aren't arms.
> 
> The police should be no better armed than the populace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they still have them…..  “if we don’t need them, the police don’t need them” doesn’t apply then….right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No what applies is that you will never get rid of them 100%, so the police need weapons to counter them. and if the police need them, then the lawful citizenry needs them.
> 
> Its amazing how little you trust your fellow citizens and how eager you are to suck the dicks of the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you don't need an AR-type weapon with 30 bullet cartridges to protect yourself.  Not all guns were banned.  Read the post that outlines the changes.
Click to expand...


What does outlawing an "AR-type weapon" do when you allow more powerful weapons to continue to be available to the general population?  Why is an "AR-type weapon" so much more intrinsically bad or dangerous than a .308?  And, how is one 30 round magazine worse than four 10 round magazines?


----------



## OldLady

hunarcy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have flash-bang grenades and tear gas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't arms.
> 
> The police should be no better armed than the populace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they still have them…..  “if we don’t need them, the police don’t need them” doesn’t apply then….right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No what applies is that you will never get rid of them 100%, so the police need weapons to counter them. and if the police need them, then the lawful citizenry needs them.
> 
> Its amazing how little you trust your fellow citizens and how eager you are to suck the dicks of the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you don't need an AR-type weapon with 30 bullet cartridges to protect yourself.  Not all guns were banned.  Read the post that outlines the changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does outlawing an "AR-type weapon" do when you allow more powerful weapons to continue to be available to the general population?  Why is an "AR-type weapon" so much more intrinsically bad or dangerous than a .308?  And, how is one 30 round magazine worse than four 10 round magazines?
Click to expand...

Did you read the post that actually shows the guns being outlawed?  Perhaps more powerful weapons don't take large cartridges?   I wouldn't know.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

hunarcy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't necessarily a knee-jerk reaction.
> 
> In 1996, Australia had it's anti gun legislation written up years ahead of Port Arthur shooting that allowed the parliament to ram it through with no opposition.
> 
> New Zealand would have had this legislation prepared well ahead of time in order to trot it out in response to an appropriate tragedy.
> 
> This legislation did not come about in a vacuum. They are using all the same buzz words used by anti gun groups globally.  High capacity, military-style, assault rifles.
> 
> Interesting side note, this isn't legislation in the common meaning of the term.
> 
> NZ Parliament didn't vote on this, it is an edict from their Cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all parties have come out in support of it.
> 
> A second tranche of measures is being introduced next week.
> 
> *including issues such as licensing, registration, and storage.*
> 
> The country will be a lot safer for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true.  But, who can expect a troll to acknowledge the truth?
Click to expand...

Why dont you produce a list of countries ranked by gun deaths. And then show me the ones who have gun control.


----------



## Vastator

candycorn said:


> _"New Zealand Gun Ban Days After Attack Shows What Could Happen Here Without 2nd Amendment"_
> 
> A responsive government that offers more than just “thoughts and prayers” to the dead?  I’m in.


When’s your flight leave?


----------



## OldLady

Flash said:


> Another lesson learned from those Loony Tunes in New Zealand:
> 
> We must do everything we can in America to NOT let flaky left wing white women hold political offices.


Well, I don't think our Pres can outlaw guns just like that.  I don't know how she did it--I'm guessing the law making body there agreed with her.  Pretty sure New Zealand is not a dictatorship.


----------



## candycorn

hunarcy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have flash-bang grenades and tear gas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't arms.
> 
> The police should be no better armed than the populace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they still have them…..  “if we don’t need them, the police don’t need them” doesn’t apply then….right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No what applies is that you will never get rid of them 100%, so the police need weapons to counter them. and if the police need them, then the lawful citizenry needs them.
> 
> Its amazing how little you trust your fellow citizens and how eager you are to suck the dicks of the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you don't need an AR-type weapon with 30 bullet cartridges to protect yourself.  Not all guns were banned.  Read the post that outlines the changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does outlawing an "AR-type weapon" do when you allow more powerful weapons to continue to be available to the general population?  Why is an "AR-type weapon" so much more intrinsically bad or dangerous than a .308?  And, how is one 30 round magazine worse than four 10 round magazines?
Click to expand...


You have to break off your attack, switch out the empty magazine, then re-acquire your target.


----------



## candycorn

Vastator said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"New Zealand Gun Ban Days After Attack Shows What Could Happen Here Without 2nd Amendment"_
> 
> A responsive government that offers more than just “thoughts and prayers” to the dead?  I’m in.
> 
> 
> 
> When’s your flight leave?
Click to expand...


I am going to Miami in May and hopefully Seattle in November.


----------



## Vastator

Tommy Tainant said:


> And yet you are many times safer living in a country that has gun control. You all seem to ignore that basic fact.
> Why is that ?


And an animal in a zoo is much safer than a free one as well...


----------



## Vastator

candycorn said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"New Zealand Gun Ban Days After Attack Shows What Could Happen Here Without 2nd Amendment"_
> 
> A responsive government that offers more than just “thoughts and prayers” to the dead?  I’m in.
> 
> 
> 
> When’s your flight leave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am going to Miami in May and hopefully Seattle in November.
Click to expand...

They have guns there too...


----------



## candycorn

Vastator said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"New Zealand Gun Ban Days After Attack Shows What Could Happen Here Without 2nd Amendment"_
> 
> A responsive government that offers more than just “thoughts and prayers” to the dead?  I’m in.
> 
> 
> 
> When’s your flight leave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am going to Miami in May and hopefully Seattle in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have guns there too...
Click to expand...


Ok? you’re a strange person.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Vastator said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you are many times safer living in a country that has gun control. You all seem to ignore that basic fact.
> Why is that ?
> 
> 
> 
> And an animal in a zoo is much safer than a free one as well...
Click to expand...

Well at least you didnt mention abortion.


----------



## satrebil

candycorn said:


> What we have isn’t working….that should be clear to everyone.



It worked just fine until the last 30 years or so. Now, why is that? 

Could it be the left's marxist agenda in schools? 
Their push to decriminalize drug usage? 
Their abhorrence of God? 
Their relentless attacks on the nuclear family? 
Their dogged habit of loading kids up with pharmaceuticals because they act like... kids?

Nah.... it's totally the gun's fault. That's why we had so many school shootings circa 1950 when you could order an "assault rifle" right out of the goddamn Sears catalog, remember?


----------



## satrebil

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't arms.
> 
> The police should be no better armed than the populace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they still have them…..  “if we don’t need them, the police don’t need them” doesn’t apply then….right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No what applies is that you will never get rid of them 100%, so the police need weapons to counter them. and if the police need them, then the lawful citizenry needs them.
> 
> Its amazing how little you trust your fellow citizens and how eager you are to suck the dicks of the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you don't need an AR-type weapon with 30 bullet cartridges to protect yourself.  Not all guns were banned.  Read the post that outlines the changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does outlawing an "AR-type weapon" do when you allow more powerful weapons to continue to be available to the general population?  Why is an "AR-type weapon" so much more intrinsically bad or dangerous than a .308?  And, how is one 30 round magazine worse than four 10 round magazines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to break off your attack, switch out the empty magazine, then re-acquire your target.
Click to expand...


It takes all of 3 seconds to swap a magazine, idiot. Stop parroting clueless CNN nonsense.

Watch and learn:


----------



## Pilot1

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't arms.
> 
> The police should be no better armed than the populace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they still have them…..  “if we don’t need them, the police don’t need them” doesn’t apply then….right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No what applies is that you will never get rid of them 100%, so the police need weapons to counter them. and if the police need them, then the lawful citizenry needs them.
> 
> Its amazing how little you trust your fellow citizens and how eager you are to suck the dicks of the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you don't need an AR-type weapon with 30 bullet cartridges to protect yourself.  Not all guns were banned.  Read the post that outlines the changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does outlawing an "AR-type weapon" do when you allow more powerful weapons to continue to be available to the general population?  Why is an "AR-type weapon" so much more intrinsically bad or dangerous than a .308?  And, how is one 30 round magazine worse than four 10 round magazines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to break off your attack, switch out the empty magazine, then re-acquire your target.
Click to expand...


You can stay on target when doing a mag change.  Anyway, a criminal with a bag full of revolvers can do just was much damage as someone with an AR-15, especially in a gun free zone that Liberals have created.  They should just call them designated victim zones.  Morons.


----------



## Lysistrata

basquebromance said:


> This is an infringement on basic New Zealander's 2nd Amendment rights!
> 
> New Zealand bans sale of semi-automatic rifles



What is "wacky" about it? NZ does not have a 2nd Amendment. 

Here in the US we do, but it appears to have morphed from a pre-National-Guard attempt to protect the fledgling colonies from British invasion to an attempt by traitors to aim these weapons at their fellow Americans.

Should I purchase a semi-automatic to help protect my neighborhood from any invasion by one of these "militia" gangs?


----------



## candycorn

satrebil said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What we have isn’t working….that should be clear to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked just fine until the last 30 years or so. Now, why is that?
Click to expand...

Not really.  We’ve had a gun problem for a very long time.  



satrebil said:


> Could it be the left's marxist agenda in schools?


No.  Over 30 (as of November 2018) state houses and state boards of education were run by the GOP.  



satrebil said:


> Their push to decriminalize drug usage?


No.  Criminialization of one drug (marijuana) likely has caused more violence than it is has prevented. 



satrebil said:


> Their abhorrence of God?


Ridiculous



satrebil said:


> Their relentless attacks on the nuclear family?


Not sure who “their” are.  But whatever.  



satrebil said:


> Their dogged habit of loading kids up with pharmaceuticals because they act like... kids?


Might be some truth there; the science isn’t settled.  I do know that SSRIs (one drug group)had almost all members of that group listed in the top-200 most prescribed drugs; you have to study this to become a CPhT as I did a few years back.   That would seem to be a problem in my view.



satrebil said:


> Nah.... it's totally the gun's fault. That's why we had so many school shootings circa 1950 when you could order an "assault rifle" right out of the goddamn Sears catalog, remember?



Well, that was also before we had a  Walmart on every corner selling as many guns to as many hayseed losers as they could. 

Other nations have drugs, a broken family phenomenon, over-prescribed medications…..somehow they don’t have the same numbers of rampage killings we have.  We also have the 2nd Amendment. 

As I’ve pointed out time and again:

A guy gets pissed in Paris Texas, he goes to Wal*Mart and buys as many guns as he can and kills whomever pissed him off (if he hasn’t already purchased as many guns as he wants).

A guy gets pissed in Paris France and has no Wal*Mart to purchase as many guns as he wants so he goes home and gets over it…eventually.

This is reality.


----------



## Pilot1

We don't have a "GUN" problem in the U.S.  We have a Black on Black inner city violence problem.  That is what drives the vast majority of non suicides where PEOIPLE use a gun.


----------



## candycorn

Pilot1 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But they still have them…..  “if we don’t need them, the police don’t need them” doesn’t apply then….right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No what applies is that you will never get rid of them 100%, so the police need weapons to counter them. and if the police need them, then the lawful citizenry needs them.
> 
> Its amazing how little you trust your fellow citizens and how eager you are to suck the dicks of the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you don't need an AR-type weapon with 30 bullet cartridges to protect yourself.  Not all guns were banned.  Read the post that outlines the changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does outlawing an "AR-type weapon" do when you allow more powerful weapons to continue to be available to the general population?  Why is an "AR-type weapon" so much more intrinsically bad or dangerous than a .308?  And, how is one 30 round magazine worse than four 10 round magazines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to break off your attack, switch out the empty magazine, then re-acquire your target.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stay on target when doing a mag change.
Click to expand...

Most cannot.  Especially if you’re being fired at while doing it.  



Pilot1 said:


> Anyway, a criminal with a bag full of revolvers can do just was much damage as someone with an AR-15, especially in a gun free zone that Liberals have created.  They should just call them designated victim zones.  Morons.



Possibly true.  

But still, while you’re reloading or reaching into the bag of revolvers…*YOU’RE NOT SHOOTING ANYONE!!!!
*
Let me guess…we’re now going to have a discussion about how the bag of revolvers will mount themselves into the hands of the assailant…

I swear…the mentality of the 9/11 truthers and the gun nuts on this board are almost just alike.


----------



## candycorn

Pilot1 said:


> We don't have a "GUN" problem in the U.S.  We have a Black on Black inner city violence problem.  That is what drives the vast majority of non suicides where PEOIPLE use a gun.



Other advanced nations have black people….they’re not shooting one another.


----------



## Pilot1

candycorn said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have a "GUN" problem in the U.S.  We have a Black on Black inner city violence problem.  That is what drives the vast majority of non suicides where PEOIPLE use a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other advanced nations have black people….they’re not shooting one another.
Click to expand...


Have you checked Africa?  Happens all the time.

The U.S. has a unique ghetto, inner city culture in most cities all over our vast country.  We are unique that way, however many African nations have violence problems where tribal Blacks kill each other in mass numbers.  Nelson and Winnie Mandela were responsible for a lot of that murder in South Africa.  You probably didn't know that.  Educate yourself or remain ignorant.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

OldLady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> This won't turn out well.
> 
> 
> 
> It has turned out very well in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet an Australian with an RV full of guns just shot up a mosque.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In _New Zealand_.  Did you know that is a DIFFERENT COUNTRY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New Zealand is just down the block from Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we are just down the block from Cuba.  Your point?
Click to expand...


What was an Australian doing with a truckload of firearms in New Zealand?


----------



## satrebil

1) No we have not. 
2) Who controls the school boards? Who dominates school staff? That's right, leftists. 
3) Bullshit. 
4) Of course you'd think it's ridiculous. Leftists refuse to acknowledge the correlation between declining adherence to Biblical principles and the the rise of moral and societal decay. 
5) You know exactly who "they" are. The leftists who demonize the male patriarch. The leftists that promote slutting around throughout your youth and adulthood as "empowering". The leftists who encourage abortion as "strong and virtuous". The leftists that advocate the LGBT lifestyle as healthy, normal, and acceptable. These are not new phenomena. This has happened dozens of times throughout world history if you'd care to actually research it. And it ALWAYS, WITHOUT EXCEPTION, reaches the same conclusion: *The society self destructs.* 




candycorn said:


> A guy gets pissed in Paris France and has no Wal*Mart to purchase as many guns as he wants so he goes home and gets over it…eventually.



Or, he runs them all over with a truck.

If someone is deadset on killing someone else or a group of people, the elimination of guns isn't going to stop them - and it is beyond naive to think otherwise.


----------



## the other mike

fncceo said:


> The New Zealand Constitution doesn't have a 2nd Amendment.
> 
> And, I suspect, that just as happened when Australia confiscated firearms, only a small percentage unregistered firearms will be turned in.
> 
> There is a joke among shooters in Australia.  "Why do Australians pour oil on their gardens?  To keep their guns from rusting".


Yeah but _our_ government probably has drones equipped with aerial metal detectors to find them.


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That PM isnt much of a leader. Knee jerking is a sign of weakness and cowardice.
> 
> 
> 
> Worked in Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weakness never works. Thats why your kenyan messiah was such a failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not "weakness."  If you want to start shooting Muslims, go to war someplace.  The churches and coffee houses and theaters of the world are not the place for war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has nothing to do with what i said.
> This dumb bitch is giving the killer EXACTLY what he wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wanted certain semi-automatic rifles with  in New Zealand to be outlawed?
Click to expand...

No. He wanted people to knee jerk and start a war. He wants americans to follow in NZ foot steps. 
He wanted to divide us more.
Its in his manifesto.


----------



## TNHarley

Go ahead and ban guns dumbfucks.
The black market will love it. You will love it too when there are no more background checks and serial numbers.
Morons


----------



## candycorn

TNHarley said:


> Go ahead and ban guns dumbfucks.
> The black market will love it. You will love it too when there are no more background checks and serial numbers.
> Morons


It may be worth a try since we currently have a system with no background checks.


----------



## TNHarley

candycorn said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and ban guns dumbfucks.
> The black market will love it. You will love it too when there are no more background checks and serial numbers.
> Morons
> 
> 
> 
> It may be worth a try since we currently have a system with no background checks.
Click to expand...

Liar


----------



## Lysistrata

Lysistrata said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an infringement on basic New Zealander's 2nd Amendment rights!
> 
> New Zealand bans sale of semi-automatic rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is "wacky" about it? NZ does not have a 2nd Amendment.
> 
> Here in the US we do, but it appears to have morphed from a pre-National-Guard attempt to protect the fledgling colonies from British invasion to an attempt by traitors to aim these weapons at their fellow Americans.
> 
> Should I purchase a semi-automatic to help protect my neighborhood from any invasion by one of these "militia" gangs?
Click to expand...

So billy, who finds my post "funny", just whom are these semi-automatics aimed at.? Should I also have one to protect my neighbors, particularly those in prayer? Should I have to have one to protect my community's churches, synagogues, mosques, and temples? Here, in the United States of America?

YOU TELL ME who is responsible for these attacks.


----------



## candycorn

TNHarley said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and ban guns dumbfucks.
> The black market will love it. You will love it too when there are no more background checks and serial numbers.
> Morons
> 
> 
> 
> It may be worth a try since we currently have a system with no background checks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar
Click to expand...


Are you saying you can’t buy a gun without a background check?


----------



## TNHarley

candycorn said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and ban guns dumbfucks.
> The black market will love it. You will love it too when there are no more background checks and serial numbers.
> Morons
> 
> 
> 
> It may be worth a try since we currently have a system with no background checks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying you can’t buy a gun without a background check?
Click to expand...

At a dealer? No.
But when they legally purchase a gun from an individual, there are still serial numbers.
Black market guns? No
We love our guns. Like we loved our alcohol, and we love our pot.


----------



## OldLady

Pilot1 said:


> We don't have a "GUN" problem in the U.S.  We have a Black on Black inner city violence problem.  That is what drives the vast majority of non suicides where PEOIPLE use a gun.


We are talking about mass shootings.  We have more than other "developed" countries with gun control.  Why is that?


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worked in Australia
> 
> 
> 
> Weakness never works. Thats why your kenyan messiah was such a failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not "weakness."  If you want to start shooting Muslims, go to war someplace.  The churches and coffee houses and theaters of the world are not the place for war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has nothing to do with what i said.
> This dumb bitch is giving the killer EXACTLY what he wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wanted certain semi-automatic rifles with  in New Zealand to be outlawed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. He wanted people to knee jerk and start a war. He wants americans to follow in NZ foot steps.
> He wanted to divide us more.
> Its in his manifesto.
Click to expand...

I knew that part.  Choose any topic and look at the threads about it here.  He sure didn't start the argument over gun control and he hasn't made it any worse because we are all repeating ourselves once again in another gun control thread.


----------



## candycorn

TNHarley said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and ban guns dumbfucks.
> The black market will love it. You will love it too when there are no more background checks and serial numbers.
> Morons
> 
> 
> 
> It may be worth a try since we currently have a system with no background checks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying you can’t buy a gun without a background check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At a dealer? No.
> But when they legally purchase a gun from an individual, there are still serial numbers.
> Black market guns? No
> We love our guns. Like we loved our alcohol, and we love our pot.
Click to expand...


So yes....

You can buy a gun without the background check then....right?


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weakness never works. Thats why your kenyan messiah was such a failure.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not "weakness."  If you want to start shooting Muslims, go to war someplace.  The churches and coffee houses and theaters of the world are not the place for war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has nothing to do with what i said.
> This dumb bitch is giving the killer EXACTLY what he wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wanted certain semi-automatic rifles with  in New Zealand to be outlawed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. He wanted people to knee jerk and start a war. He wants americans to follow in NZ foot steps.
> He wanted to divide us more.
> Its in his manifesto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew that part.  Choose any topic and look at the threads about it here.  He sure didn't start the argument over gun control and he hasn't made it any worse because we are all repeating ourselves once again in another gun control thread.
Click to expand...

Well, thats true


----------



## mudwhistle

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another lesson learned from those Loony Tunes in New Zealand:
> 
> We must do everything we can in America to NOT let flaky left wing white women hold political offices.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't think our Pres can outlaw guns just like that.  I don't know how she did it--I'm guessing the law making body there agreed with her.  Pretty sure New Zealand is not a dictatorship.
Click to expand...

Nope....it's a fascist state.


----------



## mudwhistle

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't arms.
> 
> The police should be no better armed than the populace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they still have them…..  “if we don’t need them, the police don’t need them” doesn’t apply then….right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No what applies is that you will never get rid of them 100%, so the police need weapons to counter them. and if the police need them, then the lawful citizenry needs them.
> 
> Its amazing how little you trust your fellow citizens and how eager you are to suck the dicks of the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you don't need an AR-type weapon with 30 bullet cartridges to protect yourself.  Not all guns were banned.  Read the post that outlines the changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does outlawing an "AR-type weapon" do when you allow more powerful weapons to continue to be available to the general population?  Why is an "AR-type weapon" so much more intrinsically bad or dangerous than a .308?  And, how is one 30 round magazine worse than four 10 round magazines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to break off your attack, switch out the empty magazine, then re-acquire your target.
Click to expand...

Don't forget the 17 tools you need to use to do this every time you do a magazine change.

If all else fails....carry a secondary weapon when you're unable to change your magazine with any efficiency. 

Just like in the movies.....always throw your weapon down when it's empty.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

mudwhistle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But they still have them…..  “if we don’t need them, the police don’t need them” doesn’t apply then….right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No what applies is that you will never get rid of them 100%, so the police need weapons to counter them. and if the police need them, then the lawful citizenry needs them.
> 
> Its amazing how little you trust your fellow citizens and how eager you are to suck the dicks of the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you don't need an AR-type weapon with 30 bullet cartridges to protect yourself.  Not all guns were banned.  Read the post that outlines the changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does outlawing an "AR-type weapon" do when you allow more powerful weapons to continue to be available to the general population?  Why is an "AR-type weapon" so much more intrinsically bad or dangerous than a .308?  And, how is one 30 round magazine worse than four 10 round magazines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to break off your attack, switch out the empty magazine, then re-acquire your target.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget the 17 tools you need to use to do this every time you do a magazine change.
> 
> If all else fails....carry a secondary weapon when you're unable to change your magazine with any efficiency.
> 
> Just like in the movies.....always throw your weapon down when it's empty.
Click to expand...


In dangerous territory, always a New York reload.


----------



## Anathema

How many New Zealand LEOs are going to pay with their life or health for this attempt to confiscate firearms from the citizenry.


----------



## rightwinger

If it works, let’s do it here


----------



## rightwinger

Anathema said:


> How many New Zealand LEOs are going to pay with their life or health for this attempt to confiscate firearms from the citizenry.


None

They are not whack jobs like we are


----------



## Pilot1

candycorn said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and ban guns dumbfucks.
> The black market will love it. You will love it too when there are no more background checks and serial numbers.
> Morons
> 
> 
> 
> It may be worth a try since we currently have a system with no background checks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying you can’t buy a gun without a background check?
Click to expand...


It depends on the state.  In mine ALL handguns must be transferred through an FFL dealer with a Federal form 4473 and a background check.  Rifles, and shotguns may be privately transferred without a background check but it is ILLEGAL to do so if either party is prohibited from owning firearms.  Doing so will get you Federal Jail Time.


----------



## Darkwind

basquebromance said:


> This is an infringement on basic New Zealander's 2nd Amendment rights!
> 
> New Zealand bans sale of semi-automatic rifles


Meanwhile, in the Good Ole U, S. of A...

Missouri Senate Bans All Federal Gun Control Laws in Proposed Bill

I'm loving it.


----------



## Marion Morrison

candycorn said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That PM isnt much of a leader. Knee jerking is a sign of weakness and cowardice.
> 
> 
> 
> Worked in Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correlation does not equal causation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This idea that stuff that works in other countries can’t possibly work in the USA is bullshit.
> 
> You have 35,000 people dying every year by gun violence. Another 100,000 a year are wounded. And it’s not just gangbangers and brown people. The vast majority of victims are white people. The vast majority of gun suicides are white people in the mid-west. The highest rates of violent crime are now I the fly-over states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What we have isn’t working….that should be clear to everyone.
Click to expand...


You're right, the education system and anti-spanking policies need fixed.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

rightwinger said:


> If it works, let’s do it here



Come yourself.


----------



## Jarlaxle

rightwinger said:


> If it works, let’s do it here


Couldn't cost more than a couple hundred trillion dollars.


----------



## Anathema

rightwinger said:


> None
> 
> They are not whack jobs like we are



Then they deserve to be disarmed and turned into total sheep they are about to become.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Anathema said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> None
> 
> They are not whack jobs like we are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they deserve to be disarmed and turned into total sheep they are about to become.
Click to expand...


You get the government you deserve.


----------



## hunarcy

OldLady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't arms.
> 
> The police should be no better armed than the populace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they still have them…..  “if we don’t need them, the police don’t need them” doesn’t apply then….right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No what applies is that you will never get rid of them 100%, so the police need weapons to counter them. and if the police need them, then the lawful citizenry needs them.
> 
> Its amazing how little you trust your fellow citizens and how eager you are to suck the dicks of the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you don't need an AR-type weapon with 30 bullet cartridges to protect yourself.  Not all guns were banned.  Read the post that outlines the changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does outlawing an "AR-type weapon" do when you allow more powerful weapons to continue to be available to the general population?  Why is an "AR-type weapon" so much more intrinsically bad or dangerous than a .308?  And, how is one 30 round magazine worse than four 10 round magazines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read the post that actually shows the guns being outlawed?  Perhaps more powerful weapons don't take large cartridges?   I wouldn't know.
Click to expand...


Yes, I did.  And, I think it's just knee jerk reactionism that will actually accomplish nothing.  However, it's not our nation, so I don't suppose it matters to me.


----------



## hunarcy

Tommy Tainant said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't necessarily a knee-jerk reaction.
> 
> In 1996, Australia had it's anti gun legislation written up years ahead of Port Arthur shooting that allowed the parliament to ram it through with no opposition.
> 
> New Zealand would have had this legislation prepared well ahead of time in order to trot it out in response to an appropriate tragedy.
> 
> This legislation did not come about in a vacuum. They are using all the same buzz words used by anti gun groups globally.  High capacity, military-style, assault rifles.
> 
> Interesting side note, this isn't legislation in the common meaning of the term.
> 
> NZ Parliament didn't vote on this, it is an edict from their Cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all parties have come out in support of it.
> 
> A second tranche of measures is being introduced next week.
> 
> *including issues such as licensing, registration, and storage.*
> 
> The country will be a lot safer for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true.  But, who can expect a troll to acknowledge the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why dont you produce a list of countries ranked by gun deaths. And then show me the ones who have gun control.
Click to expand...


Why don't YOU explain how "licensing, registration and storage would have stopped the New Zealand attack or any of the mass shootings in the United States, trollboy?  You're the one that claimed those things would make New Zealand safer.


----------



## hunarcy

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't arms.
> 
> The police should be no better armed than the populace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they still have them…..  “if we don’t need them, the police don’t need them” doesn’t apply then….right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No what applies is that you will never get rid of them 100%, so the police need weapons to counter them. and if the police need them, then the lawful citizenry needs them.
> 
> Its amazing how little you trust your fellow citizens and how eager you are to suck the dicks of the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you don't need an AR-type weapon with 30 bullet cartridges to protect yourself.  Not all guns were banned.  Read the post that outlines the changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does outlawing an "AR-type weapon" do when you allow more powerful weapons to continue to be available to the general population?  Why is an "AR-type weapon" so much more intrinsically bad or dangerous than a .308?  And, how is one 30 round magazine worse than four 10 round magazines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to break off your attack, switch out the empty magazine, then re-acquire your target.
Click to expand...


LOL!  Or, you switch out the magazine and acquire a new target.  In the Luby's massacre in Killeen Texas back in 1991, the shooter reloaded at least three times before police arrived.  Having to switch magazines didn't save any of the 23 people killed or 27 wounded that day.  

A Texas Massacre


----------



## hunarcy

candycorn said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No what applies is that you will never get rid of them 100%, so the police need weapons to counter them. and if the police need them, then the lawful citizenry needs them.
> 
> Its amazing how little you trust your fellow citizens and how eager you are to suck the dicks of the government.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you don't need an AR-type weapon with 30 bullet cartridges to protect yourself.  Not all guns were banned.  Read the post that outlines the changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does outlawing an "AR-type weapon" do when you allow more powerful weapons to continue to be available to the general population?  Why is an "AR-type weapon" so much more intrinsically bad or dangerous than a .308?  And, how is one 30 round magazine worse than four 10 round magazines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to break off your attack, switch out the empty magazine, then re-acquire your target.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stay on target when doing a mag change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most cannot.  Especially if you’re being fired at while doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, a criminal with a bag full of revolvers can do just was much damage as someone with an AR-15, especially in a gun free zone that Liberals have created.  They should just call them designated victim zones.  Morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly true.
> 
> But still, while you’re reloading or reaching into the bag of revolvers…*YOU’RE NOT SHOOTING ANYONE!!!!
> *
> Let me guess…we’re now going to have a discussion about how the bag of revolvers will mount themselves into the hands of the assailant…
> 
> I swear…the mentality of the 9/11 truthers and the gun nuts on this board are almost just alike.
Click to expand...


"most cannot."

Not true.  Sorry.


----------



## hunarcy

rightwinger said:


> If it works, let’s do it here



Not legal here.


----------



## candycorn

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But they still have them…..  “if we don’t need them, the police don’t need them” doesn’t apply then….right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No what applies is that you will never get rid of them 100%, so the police need weapons to counter them. and if the police need them, then the lawful citizenry needs them.
> 
> Its amazing how little you trust your fellow citizens and how eager you are to suck the dicks of the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you don't need an AR-type weapon with 30 bullet cartridges to protect yourself.  Not all guns were banned.  Read the post that outlines the changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does outlawing an "AR-type weapon" do when you allow more powerful weapons to continue to be available to the general population?  Why is an "AR-type weapon" so much more intrinsically bad or dangerous than a .308?  And, how is one 30 round magazine worse than four 10 round magazines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to break off your attack, switch out the empty magazine, then re-acquire your target.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  Or, you switch out the magazine and acquire a new target.  In the Luby's massacre in Killeen Texas back in 1991, the shooter reloaded at least three times before police arrived.  Having to switch magazines didn't save any of the 23 people killed or 27 wounded that day.
> 
> A Texas Massacre
Click to expand...


Perhaps it meant 23 was not 30?

Less time shooting is better than more time shooting....agreed?


----------



## candycorn

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you don't need an AR-type weapon with 30 bullet cartridges to protect yourself.  Not all guns were banned.  Read the post that outlines the changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does outlawing an "AR-type weapon" do when you allow more powerful weapons to continue to be available to the general population?  Why is an "AR-type weapon" so much more intrinsically bad or dangerous than a .308?  And, how is one 30 round magazine worse than four 10 round magazines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to break off your attack, switch out the empty magazine, then re-acquire your target.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stay on target when doing a mag change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most cannot.  Especially if you’re being fired at while doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, a criminal with a bag full of revolvers can do just was much damage as someone with an AR-15, especially in a gun free zone that Liberals have created.  They should just call them designated victim zones.  Morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly true.
> 
> But still, while you’re reloading or reaching into the bag of revolvers…*YOU’RE NOT SHOOTING ANYONE!!!!
> *
> Let me guess…we’re now going to have a discussion about how the bag of revolvers will mount themselves into the hands of the assailant…
> 
> I swear…the mentality of the 9/11 truthers and the gun nuts on this board are almost just alike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "most cannot."
> 
> Not true.  Sorry.
Click to expand...


Ridiculous


----------



## cnm

> New Zealand's Wacky PM bans sale of semi-automatic rifles, institutes mandatory buyback program


No, the government of New Zealand did that.


----------



## cnm

basquebromance said:


> This is an infringement on basic New Zealander's 2nd Amendment rights!


Your ignorance is matched only by your lack of curiosity. There is no 2nd amendment in New Zealand.


----------



## cnm

toobfreak said:


> We just disarmed the 99.99% of the law abiding public for the actions of the 0.01% who don't obey laws anyway, making it easier not harder for the next crackpot to go on a killing spree.


How is banning military style semi automatics disarming 99.99% of the law abiding public? It would be the other way around. 

Still, US gun freaks, if there's a lobbyist supplied talking point, they'll spout it.


----------



## cnm

Billy_Kinetta said:


> HOMICIDES BY FIREARM: Approximately 11,000 average per year, give or take. Primarily thugs and gangbangers.


Call it 13,000.


----------



## cnm

fncceo said:


> High capacity, military-style, assault rifles.


Funny that. As though it's not the point. There's a reason he didn't go in there with a Mauser.


----------



## cnm

fncceo said:


> New Zealand would have had this legislation prepared well ahead of time in order to trot it out in response to an appropriate tragedy.


Rubbish.


----------



## cnm

mudwhistle said:


> Only the cops and the thugs can have them in NZ now.


As though a bolt action isn't enough.


----------



## cnm

hunarcy said:


> But, it does seem "kneejerk" to disarm people who broke no laws because ONE person (a foreigner at that) behaved in a horrible way that was already illegal.


People are not being disarmed. Paranoid talking points show how the gun lobby dominates the US. A category of weapon has been proscribed. We still have others.


----------



## cnm

TNHarley said:


> That PM isnt much of a leader. Knee jerking is a sign of weakness and cowardice.


I'm glad I voted for her party.


----------



## cnm

TNHarley said:


> Weakness never works. Thats why your kenyan messiah was such a failure.


Hoho, accepting the regular massacre of school children as the price of easy access to handguns and assault style rifles is strength, right?

Hilarity.


----------



## cnm

toobfreak said:


> Have you ever considered that there are already millions of semi-autos out there


Not in New Zealand. Have you considered you don't have a clue?


----------



## cnm

Flash said:


> Now the people will not have the means to ever oppose government tyranny or criminal activity.


The place is full of bolt action rifles. Self defence is not a valid reason for a firearms licence. One's application will be rejected if that is given as a reason.


----------



## cnm

Anathema said:


> How many New Zealand LEOs are going to pay with their life or health for this attempt to confiscate firearms from the citizenry.


None. We're not batshit crazy Yanks.


----------



## cnm

hunarcy said:


> What does outlawing an "AR-type weapon" do when you allow more powerful weapons to continue to be available to the general population? Why is an "AR-type weapon" so much more intrinsically bad or dangerous than a .308? And, how is one 30 round magazine worse than four 10 round magazines?


For the wilfully ignorant, the point of the legislation is to ban semis that will accept detachable magazines. Happy to help.


----------



## cnm

hunarcy said:


> Hey, troll girl....shut up. You have no opinion that is relevant to the discussion in the United States.


Her opinion seems pretty relevant to a discussion about the NZ PM.


----------



## cnm

OldLady said:


> Did you read the post that actually shows the guns being outlawed? Perhaps more powerful weapons don't take large cartridges? I wouldn't know.


It's about detachable magazines and the high rate of fire they permit, making such weapons unacceptably lethal. There's a reason the military uses detachable magazines for its weapons.


----------



## cnm

candycorn said:


> You have to break off your attack, switch out the empty magazine, then re-acquire your target.


Which is still a damn sight quicker than individually loading 5 rounds into a bolt action magazine.


----------



## cnm

Billy_Kinetta said:


> What was an Australian doing with a truckload of firearms in New Zealand?


He had a licence, he acquired them legally.


----------



## cnm

TNHarley said:


> He wants americans to follow in NZ foot steps.
> He wanted to divide us more.


Following in our foot steps would unite you more.


----------



## cnm

Anathema said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> None
> 
> They are not whack jobs like we are
> 
> 
> 
> Then they deserve to be disarmed and turned into total sheep they are about to become.
Click to expand...

Why do the rightard dweebs consider banning a category of weapon to be disarming the population? Only a small portion of gun owners here have AR/AK derivatives. None of my hunting companions, for instance, as they are an absolute shit hunting weapon.


----------



## cnm

hunarcy said:


> Why don't YOU [TT] explain how "licensing, registration and storage would have stopped the New Zealand attack or any of the mass shootings in the United States, trollboy?


If the licensing process had picked up Nameless' psychosis, as it's supposed to, he would have been denied a licence and therefore have been unable to purchase his weapons. References are required in the licence process, I wouldn't mind seeing which ones he supplied.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

cnm said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was an Australian doing with a truckload of firearms in New Zealand?
> 
> 
> 
> He had a licence, he acquired them legally.
Click to expand...


So an Australian had a legal permit to have a truckload of guns issued by the New Zealand government, then went and shot up a mosque, and now the New Zealand government is going to punish all New Zealanders because of a mistake made by the New Zealand government.

I see.  More here than meets the eye.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

cnm said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> None
> 
> They are not whack jobs like we are
> 
> 
> 
> Then they deserve to be disarmed and turned into total sheep they are about to become.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do the rightard dweebs consider banning a category of weapon to be disarming the population? Only a small portion of gun owners here have AR/AK derivatives. None of my hunting companions, for instance, as they are an absolute shit hunting weapon.
Click to expand...


The 2A has absolutely nothing to do with hunting or sports.  Also, it does not indicate any authority of the federal government to decide which arms citizens may bear.


----------



## Pilot1

Federal, State and Local governments have been allowed by corrupt, activist courts to pass Unconstitutional, (illegal) laws regarding guns.  What do they not understand about NOT TO BE INFRINGED.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

They understand it fine.  They choose to ignore it, and will until they're slapped down.


----------



## rightwinger

Jarlaxle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it works, let’s do it here
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't cost more than a couple hundred trillion dollars.
Click to expand...

A bargain!


----------



## rightwinger

Pilot1 said:


> Federal, State and Local governments have been allowed by corrupt, activist courts to pass Unconstitutional, (illegal) laws regarding guns.  What do they not understand about NOT TO BE INFRINGED.



Well regulated militias being necessary to a free state...


----------



## TNHarley

cnm said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weakness never works. Thats why your kenyan messiah was such a failure.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoho, accepting the regular massacre of school children as the price of easy access to handguns and assault style rifles is strength, right?
> 
> Hilarity.
Click to expand...

Easy? We have like 20k gun laws, foreigner


----------



## TNHarley

cnm said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wants americans to follow in NZ foot steps.
> He wanted to divide us more.
> 
> 
> 
> Following in our foot steps would unite you more.
Click to expand...


----------



## mudwhistle

cnm said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the cops and the thugs can have them in NZ now.
> 
> 
> 
> As though a bolt action isn't enough.
Click to expand...

Enough for what?
What are you trying to use a gun for?
If it's hunting, bolt actions are fine.
But if the Democraps have totally neutered the police and you have to defend yourself from a home invasion, is a bolt action enough? Personally I think a 12 gauge will do the job, but the Dems want to take those too. They don't want to protect our kids in their indoctrination factories. It's as if they want more dead bodies just so they can cry over them while voting for gun grabbing laws.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

rightwinger said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Federal, State and Local governments have been allowed by corrupt, activist courts to pass Unconstitutional, (illegal) laws regarding guns.  What do they not understand about NOT TO BE INFRINGED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well regulated militias being necessary to a free state...
Click to expand...


Indeed they are, but that is not a limiting clause, as SCOTUS so reiterated.


----------



## cnm

Billy_Kinetta said:


> So an Australian had a legal permit to have a truckload of guns issued by the New Zealand government, then went and shot up a mosque, and now the New Zealand government is going to punish all New Zealanders because of a mistake made by the New Zealand government.


I'm not being punished. All New Zealanders are not being punished. You're spouting whining talking points supplied by lobbyists to cast you as a victim. A class of weapons is being banned. I approve.


----------



## cnm

Billy_Kinetta said:


> The 2A has absolutely nothing to do with hunting or sports. Also, it does not indicate any authority of the federal government to decide which arms citizens may bear.


You didn't answer the question. Too, the federal government does decide which arms citizens may bear. Oh well, US gun freaks, not the sharpest knives in the drawer.


----------



## cnm

Billy_Kinetta said:


> They understand it fine. They choose to ignore it, and will until they're slapped down.


You could always hold your breath in the face of reality.


----------



## cnm

TNHarley said:


> Easy? We have like 20k gun laws, foreigner


And much easier access than most if not all developed nations, foreigner.


----------



## cnm

mudwhistle said:


> Enough for what?


Not enough for your desperate delusions, admittedly. I mean, I'd be able to hold off armoured divisions sent by the government with an AR, fer shure, where I wouldn't have a chance with a Mauser derivative.


----------



## mudwhistle

cnm said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough for what?
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough for your desperate delusions, admittedly. I mean, I'd be able to hold off armoured divisions sent by the government with an AR, fer shure, where I wouldn't have a chance with a Mauser derivative.
Click to expand...

Yeah....fuck you.
I'm worried about Jonesing Drug Addicts....not Armored Divisions.
Anyone who has been in combat knows that a little M16 is useless against Armor.


----------



## Cosmos

Dragonlady said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that cop has an AR.
> 
> 
> 
> Only the cops and the thugs can have them in NZ now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The libs think that this is a victory.....dead Muslims....and a gun ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives think mass killing weapons keep them safe. It’s not working. You have the highest rates of murder, gun crime, and mass shootings in the free world.
Click to expand...


You need to re-jigger your charts and graphs on that, Lady. New Zealand isn't part of the free world anymore.


----------



## Pilot1

NZ has taken a huge step towards Totalitarianism.  No, they a re no longer free.  It just shows that government will grow their own power by FORCE when they are able, especially when they can use emotion from a crisis.  We see that in the U.S. all the time, even though we have a specific law like the 2A to restrict government.  They ignore the law using corrupt, activists courts to uphold illegal laws.


----------



## Dragonlady

Cosmos said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that cop has an AR.
> 
> 
> 
> Only the cops and the thugs can have them in NZ now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The libs think that this is a victory.....dead Muslims....and a gun ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives think mass killing weapons keep them safe. It’s not working. You have the highest rates of murder, gun crime, and mass shootings in the free world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to re-jigger your charts and graphs on that, Lady. New Zealand isn't part of the free world anymore.
Click to expand...


It’s much freer than the USA. What she did means no one else can get hands on a semi-automatic weapon. That makes everyone on her island freer. 

The freest countries are the ones where the citizens are safe and secure. No country which allows private individuals to own A15’s and buy guns without background checks is safe or secure. No country which has the highest rates of murder and violent crime in the first world, is safe or free.


----------



## TNHarley

cnm said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy? We have like 20k gun laws, foreigner
> 
> 
> 
> And much easier access than most if not all developed nations, foreigner.
Click to expand...

We also have a second amendment.
Sorry bedwetter.
Keep your regressive, statist opinions on your island.


----------



## TNHarley

Dragonlady said:


> Cosmos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the cops and the thugs can have them in NZ now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The libs think that this is a victory.....dead Muslims....and a gun ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives think mass killing weapons keep them safe. It’s not working. You have the highest rates of murder, gun crime, and mass shootings in the free world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to re-jigger your charts and graphs on that, Lady. New Zealand isn't part of the free world anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s much freer than the USA. What she did means no one else can get hands on a semi-automatic weapon. That makes everyone on her island freer.
> 
> The freest countries are the ones where the citizens are safe and secure. No country which allows private individuals to own A15’s and buy guns without background checks is safe or secure. No country which has the highest rates of murder and violent crime in the first world, is safe or free.
Click to expand...

Restricting the market and ability to make your own decisions isnt freedom. Its regressive statism.


----------



## mudwhistle

Dragonlady said:


> Cosmos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the cops and the thugs can have them in NZ now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The libs think that this is a victory.....dead Muslims....and a gun ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives think mass killing weapons keep them safe. It’s not working. You have the highest rates of murder, gun crime, and mass shootings in the free world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to re-jigger your charts and graphs on that, Lady. New Zealand isn't part of the free world anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s much freer than the USA. What she did means no one else can get hands on a semi-automatic weapon. That makes everyone on her island freer.
> 
> The freest countries are the ones where the citizens are safe and secure. No country which allows private individuals to own A15’s and buy guns without background checks is safe or secure. No country which has the highest rates of murder and violent crime in the first world, is safe or free.
Click to expand...

What this means is people who obey the law won't have guns.
People who want to do murder will hang onto their guns till they decide to shoot some school up.


----------



## Pilot1

August West said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should a vote in Montana be worth more than a vote in Pennsylvania?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nations elections should not be decided by America's urban centres, run by party hacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, our elections should not be decided by voters. Just say it man! "Party hacks", whatever the hell that`s supposed to be should have just as much say in who wins an election as the toothless redneck who cooks meth in his trailer in West Virginia.
Click to expand...




Dragonlady said:


> Cosmos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the cops and the thugs can have them in NZ now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The libs think that this is a victory.....dead Muslims....and a gun ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives think mass killing weapons keep them safe. It’s not working. You have the highest rates of murder, gun crime, and mass shootings in the free world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to re-jigger your charts and graphs on that, Lady. New Zealand isn't part of the free world anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s much freer than the USA. What she did means no one else can get hands on a semi-automatic weapon. That makes everyone on her island freer.
> 
> The freest countries are the ones where the citizens are safe and secure. No country which allows private individuals to own A15’s and buy guns without background checks is safe or secure. No country which has the highest rates of murder and violent crime in the first world, is safe or free.
Click to expand...


So restricting the. Rights, freedoms, and liberties of the law abiding, and not doing anything more to restrict criminals is making people more safe and secure?  It makes them freer to be more RESTRICTED by government?

You are clueless.  Wow.  That's not American nor free at all.  That is Totalitarian.


----------



## cnm

mudwhistle said:


> I'm worried about Jonesing Drug Addicts


Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they aren't out to get you.


----------



## cnm

Pilot1 said:


> NZ has taken a huge step towards Totalitarianism. No, they a re no longer free. It just shows that government will grow their own power by FORCE when they are able, especially when they can use emotion from a crisis. We see that in the U.S. all the time, even though we have a specific law like the 2A to restrict government. They ignore the law using corrupt, activists courts to uphold illegal laws.


Standard US gun nut load of old cobblers.


----------



## cnm

Dragonlady said:


> No country which has the highest rates of murder and violent crime in the first world, is safe or free.


Now you know that is not part of the narrative.


----------



## cnm

mudwhistle said:


> What this means is people who obey the law won't have guns.


Ffs. How is it US gun freaks can't understand one, 1, category of firearms has been banned to standard licence holders? Why do they squawk lobbyist provided talking points in unison?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

cnm said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> So an Australian had a legal permit to have a truckload of guns issued by the New Zealand government, then went and shot up a mosque, and now the New Zealand government is going to punish all New Zealanders because of a mistake made by the New Zealand government.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not being punished. All New Zealanders are not being punished. You're spouting whining talking points supplied by lobbyists to cast you as a victim. A class of weapons is being banned. I approve.
Click to expand...


Then be happy in your subjugation.  We'll keep our guns, thanks.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

cnm said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What this means is people who obey the law won't have guns.
> 
> 
> 
> Ffs. How is it US gun freaks can't understand one, 1, category of firearms has been banned to standard licence holders? Why do they squawk lobbyist provided talking points in unison?
Click to expand...


Later on, it will be another category, until there are none.

Guaranteed.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

cnm said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 2A has absolutely nothing to do with hunting or sports. Also, it does not indicate any authority of the federal government to decide which arms citizens may bear.
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer the question. Too, the federal government does decide which arms citizens may bear.
Click to expand...


There is not one legal federal law in the United States regarding citizen firearms possession.  All are unconstitutional.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

cnm said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> They understand it fine. They choose to ignore it, and will until they're slapped down.
> 
> 
> 
> You could always hold your breath in the face of reality.
Click to expand...


Please make sense so that I can respond.


----------



## Pilot1

Billy_Kinetta said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What this means is people who obey the law won't have guns.
> 
> 
> 
> Ffs. How is it US gun freaks can't understand one, 1, category of firearms has been banned to standard licence holders? Why do they squawk lobbyist provided talking points in unison?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Later on, it will be another category, until there are none.
> 
> Guaranteed.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  Next will be handguns, then bolt action rifles, shotguns, and single shot firearms.  You will need a special reason, and license to own any type of hunting firearm.  The natural, human right of self defense with a weapon by the law abiding will be gradually removed just like the UK.


----------



## Dragonlady

cnm said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No country which has the highest rates of murder and violent crime in the first world, is safe or free.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know that is not part of the narrative.
Click to expand...


Yes it is THE narrative of the 21st century. 

If you have to be armed and trained in the use of a gun in order to be “safe” in your own home, you have neither safety nor security.  

Every study ever done had shown that gun ownership decreases personal safety. Those who own guns are 7 times more likely to have that gun used on them or a member of their family, than they are in it being used for self-defence. 

The safest countries, are the ones with the fewest guns. Americans refuse to believe any of this because they don’t want to.  They want their guns and 35,000 people dying every year, is the blood price they’re willing to pay for them. 

But if one illegal immigrant kills one American, even in a car accident, that’s a bridge too far. 

Your country has lost its mind.


----------



## Anathema

cnm said:


> Following in our foot steps would unite you more.



No it wouldn’t. It would start a war between the Government and gun owners. American gun owners will not be disarmed easily or cheaply. The cost will be paid in blood and caskets on both sides.


----------



## Anathema

cnm said:


> How is it US gun freaks can't understand one, 1, category of firearms has been banned to standard licence holders? Why do they squawk lobbyist provided talking points in unison?



We’ve seen what this leads to in other countries. Germany, Iraq, the USSR, etc... at the worst and England, Australia, etc... more recently. Small steps leading to the disarmament of the people and removal of the most basic right of self defense from enemies, civilian AND Governmental.


----------



## Anathema

Dragonlady said:


> .Your country has lost its mind.



Then feel free to stay in your country and keep your opinions about ours to yourself. 

NZ had been on my very short list of countries I wanted to potentially visit someday. That’s no longer an interest of nine, and I’m sure they’re very happy about that.


----------



## hunarcy

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you don't need an AR-type weapon with 30 bullet cartridges to protect yourself.  Not all guns were banned.  Read the post that outlines the changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does outlawing an "AR-type weapon" do when you allow more powerful weapons to continue to be available to the general population?  Why is an "AR-type weapon" so much more intrinsically bad or dangerous than a .308?  And, how is one 30 round magazine worse than four 10 round magazines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to break off your attack, switch out the empty magazine, then re-acquire your target.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  Or, you switch out the magazine and acquire a new target.  In the Luby's massacre in Killeen Texas back in 1991, the shooter reloaded at least three times before police arrived.  Having to switch magazines didn't save any of the 23 people killed or 27 wounded that day.
> 
> A Texas Massacre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps it meant 23 was not 30?
> 
> Less time shooting is better than more time shooting....agreed?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I'm sure it was a great comfort to the 23 that changing magazines slowed him so much.  IF you know anything about the incident, you know that Suzanna Gratia Hupp is convinced that if she had been carrying her pistol (that was out in her car), she could have stopped the shooting.  THAT would have been much more comforting to the victims.


----------



## hunarcy

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does outlawing an "AR-type weapon" do when you allow more powerful weapons to continue to be available to the general population?  Why is an "AR-type weapon" so much more intrinsically bad or dangerous than a .308?  And, how is one 30 round magazine worse than four 10 round magazines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to break off your attack, switch out the empty magazine, then re-acquire your target.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stay on target when doing a mag change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most cannot.  Especially if you’re being fired at while doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, a criminal with a bag full of revolvers can do just was much damage as someone with an AR-15, especially in a gun free zone that Liberals have created.  They should just call them designated victim zones.  Morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly true.
> 
> But still, while you’re reloading or reaching into the bag of revolvers…*YOU’RE NOT SHOOTING ANYONE!!!!
> *
> Let me guess…we’re now going to have a discussion about how the bag of revolvers will mount themselves into the hands of the assailant…
> 
> I swear…the mentality of the 9/11 truthers and the gun nuts on this board are almost just alike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "most cannot."
> 
> Not true.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ridiculous
Click to expand...


I agree that the idea that most cannot stay on target when changing magazines is ridiculous and betrays a fundamental lack of understanding of the issue.


----------



## hunarcy

rightwinger said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Federal, State and Local governments have been allowed by corrupt, activist courts to pass Unconstitutional, (illegal) laws regarding guns.  What do they not understand about NOT TO BE INFRINGED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well regulated militias being necessary to a free state...
Click to expand...


The right of THE PEOPLE to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.  Notice it does not say the right of the militia to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.  So, you're militia argument fails, unless you want to try to convince us they suddenly forgot how to spell militia.


----------



## hunarcy

Dragonlady said:


> Cosmos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the cops and the thugs can have them in NZ now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The libs think that this is a victory.....dead Muslims....and a gun ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives think mass killing weapons keep them safe. It’s not working. You have the highest rates of murder, gun crime, and mass shootings in the free world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to re-jigger your charts and graphs on that, Lady. New Zealand isn't part of the free world anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s much freer than the USA. What she did means no one else can get hands on a semi-automatic weapon. That makes everyone on her island freer.
> 
> The freest countries are the ones where the citizens are safe and secure. No country which allows private individuals to own A15’s and buy guns without background checks is safe or secure. No country which has the highest rates of murder and violent crime in the first world, is safe or free.
Click to expand...


And yet, here I sit in the center of the United States, safe and secure with literally thousands of firearms around me.  I have no fear, nor do I feel limited in anything I want to do.  The only thing I fear is that if enough people grow up in ignorance, they might someday ratify an amendment that would overturn the Second Amendment...but I don't see that happening in my lifetime.


----------



## hunarcy

Dragonlady said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No country which has the highest rates of murder and violent crime in the first world, is safe or free.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know that is not part of the narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is THE narrative of the 21st century.
> 
> If you have to be armed and trained in the use of a gun in order to be “safe” in your own home, you have neither safety nor security.
> 
> Every study ever done had shown that gun ownership decreases personal safety. Those who own guns are 7 times more likely to have that gun used on them or a member of their family, than they are in it being used for self-defence.
> 
> The safest countries, are the ones with the fewest guns. Americans refuse to believe any of this because they don’t want to.  They want their guns and 35,000 people dying every year, is the blood price they’re willing to pay for them.
> 
> But if one illegal immigrant kills one American, even in a car accident, that’s a bridge too far.
> 
> Your country has lost its mind.
Click to expand...


The sign that our nation has lost its mind is that we allow foreign trolls like you to interject your opinions about our choices.


----------



## Pilot1

The narrative of the 21st Century is to disarm the law abiding while criminals and the insane can still acquire firearms make bombs, etc. and cause violence and mayhem at will.  The populace must rely on government for protection which they've admitted they can not do, nor are they responsible to do.


----------



## Vastator

Pilot1 said:


> The narrative of the 21st Century is to disarm the law abiding while criminals and the insane can still acquire firearms make bombs, etc. and cause violence and mayhem at will.  The populace must rely on government for protection which they've admitted they can not do, nor are they responsible to do.


The age old tactic of “create the need; become the solution.”


----------



## candycorn

hunarcy said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does outlawing an "AR-type weapon" do when you allow more powerful weapons to continue to be available to the general population?  Why is an "AR-type weapon" so much more intrinsically bad or dangerous than a .308?  And, how is one 30 round magazine worse than four 10 round magazines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to break off your attack, switch out the empty magazine, then re-acquire your target.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  Or, you switch out the magazine and acquire a new target.  In the Luby's massacre in Killeen Texas back in 1991, the shooter reloaded at least three times before police arrived.  Having to switch magazines didn't save any of the 23 people killed or 27 wounded that day.
> 
> A Texas Massacre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps it meant 23 was not 30?
> 
> Less time shooting is better than more time shooting....agreed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure it was a great comfort to the 23 that changing magazines slowed him so much.
Click to expand...

For the seven who were not killed during the changes; I’m sure it is of great comfort to them.

Had the Luby’s been in most other developed nations, there wouldn’t have been a shooting in the first place….



hunarcy said:


> IF you know anything about the incident, you know that Suzanna Gratia Hupp is convinced that if she had been carrying her pistol (that was out in her car), she could have stopped the shooting.  THAT would have been much more comforting to the victims.



Good for Ms. Hupp I suppose.  

We were in a MacAllisters Deli the other day and there was a guy carrying his Glock on his hip.  On his chest was the shirt from the local AT&T store.  Somehow, I didn’t feel much safer with Wyatt Earp there having his ham sandwich.  LOL


----------



## candycorn

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to break off your attack, switch out the empty magazine, then re-acquire your target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can stay on target when doing a mag change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most cannot.  Especially if you’re being fired at while doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, a criminal with a bag full of revolvers can do just was much damage as someone with an AR-15, especially in a gun free zone that Liberals have created.  They should just call them designated victim zones.  Morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly true.
> 
> But still, while you’re reloading or reaching into the bag of revolvers…*YOU’RE NOT SHOOTING ANYONE!!!!
> *
> Let me guess…we’re now going to have a discussion about how the bag of revolvers will mount themselves into the hands of the assailant…
> 
> I swear…the mentality of the 9/11 truthers and the gun nuts on this board are almost just alike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "most cannot."
> 
> Not true.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that the idea that most cannot stay on target when changing magazines is ridiculous and betrays a fundamental lack of understanding of the issue.
Click to expand...


Its pretty much common sense.  Especially if those trying to change the magazine are being shot at in return.
But continue with the fantasy.

It’s like trying to convince a 9/11 truther there were actually terrorists on board the 4 hijacked aircraft…they just keep on saying “nun-huh”…..

Sad.


----------



## Vastator

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to break off your attack, switch out the empty magazine, then re-acquire your target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  Or, you switch out the magazine and acquire a new target.  In the Luby's massacre in Killeen Texas back in 1991, the shooter reloaded at least three times before police arrived.  Having to switch magazines didn't save any of the 23 people killed or 27 wounded that day.
> 
> A Texas Massacre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps it meant 23 was not 30?
> 
> Less time shooting is better than more time shooting....agreed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure it was a great comfort to the 23 that changing magazines slowed him so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the seven who were not killed during the changes; I’m sure it is of great comfort to them.
> 
> Had the Luby’s been in most other developed nations, there wouldn’t have been a shooting in the first place….
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF you know anything about the incident, you know that Suzanna Gratia Hupp is convinced that if she had been carrying her pistol (that was out in her car), she could have stopped the shooting.  THAT would have been much more comforting to the victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for Ms. Hupp I suppose.
> 
> We were in a MacAllisters Deli the other day and there was a guy carrying his Glock on his hip.  On his chest was the shirt from the local AT&T store.  Somehow, I didn’t feel much safer with Wyatt Earp there having his ham sandwich.  LOL
Click to expand...

I bet he did...


----------



## Dragonlady

Anathema said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it US gun freaks can't understand one, 1, category of firearms has been banned to standard licence holders? Why do they squawk lobbyist provided talking points in unison?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We’ve seen what this leads to in other countries. Germany, Iraq, the USSR, etc... at the worst and England, Australia, etc... more recently. Small steps leading to the disarmament of the people and removal of the most basic right of self defense from enemies, civilian AND Governmental.
Click to expand...


Do you honestly think that ANY civilian group could defend itself against the US government?  If you do, you’re even dumber than you seem. 

Branch Davidians, armed to the teeth, were dead in under 2 hours. Get real.


----------



## Vastator

Dragonlady said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it US gun freaks can't understand one, 1, category of firearms has been banned to standard licence holders? Why do they squawk lobbyist provided talking points in unison?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We’ve seen what this leads to in other countries. Germany, Iraq, the USSR, etc... at the worst and England, Australia, etc... more recently. Small steps leading to the disarmament of the people and removal of the most basic right of self defense from enemies, civilian AND Governmental.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you honestly think that ANY civilian group could defend itself against the US government?  If you do, you’re even dumber than you seem.
> 
> Branch Davidians, armed to the teeth, were dead in under 2 hours. Get real.
Click to expand...

The Bundy ranchers et al did... Recently too...


----------



## Anathema

Dragonlady said:


> Do you honestly think that ANY civilian group could defend itself against the US government?  If you do, you’re even dumber than you seem.
> 
> Branch Davidians, armed to the teeth, were dead in under 2 hours. Get real.



I’m not talking one group. I’m talking about millions of gun owners who are not simply going to come forward and give up our guns without a fight. 

Whether we win or lose Is immaterial. Standing up for our Rights is the real win. Besides, if some FBI goon shoots me, I’ve got a reasonable chance of going to Valhalla


----------



## pismoe

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to break off your attack, switch out the empty magazine, then re-acquire your target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  Or, you switch out the magazine and acquire a new target.  In the Luby's massacre in Killeen Texas back in 1991, the shooter reloaded at least three times before police arrived.  Having to switch magazines didn't save any of the 23 people killed or 27 wounded that day.
> 
> A Texas Massacre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps it meant 23 was not 30?
> 
> Less time shooting is better than more time shooting....agreed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure it was a great comfort to the 23 that changing magazines slowed him so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the seven who were not killed during the changes; I’m sure it is of great comfort to them.
> 
> Had the Luby’s been in most other developed nations, there wouldn’t have been a shooting in the first place….
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF you know anything about the incident, you know that Suzanna Gratia Hupp is convinced that if she had been carrying her pistol (that was out in her car), she could have stopped the shooting.  THAT would have been much more comforting to the victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for Ms. Hupp I suppose.
> 
> We were in a MacAllisters Deli the other day and there was a guy carrying his Glock on his hip.  On his chest was the shirt from the local AT&T store.  Somehow, I didn’t feel much safer with Wyatt Earp there having his ham sandwich.  LOL
Click to expand...

----------------------------------  not about YOUR safety , who cares about your safety .   Types like YOU are disposable .   The guy with the GLOCK that you reference is simply carrying so that he is Prepared and for HIS safety Candy .


----------



## pismoe

heck , even 'tony blair' of 'england' has his body guard carry a Glock and its for 'tony's' safety , same thing for the 'queen' of england Candy .


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Dragonlady said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it US gun freaks can't understand one, 1, category of firearms has been banned to standard licence holders? Why do they squawk lobbyist provided talking points in unison?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We’ve seen what this leads to in other countries. Germany, Iraq, the USSR, etc... at the worst and England, Australia, etc... more recently. Small steps leading to the disarmament of the people and removal of the most basic right of self defense from enemies, civilian AND Governmental.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you honestly think that ANY civilian group could defend itself against the US government?  If you do, you’re even dumber than you seem.
> 
> Branch Davidians, armed to the teeth, were dead in under 2 hours. Get real.
Click to expand...


There are well over 100,000,000 gunners in the United States.

Should the military choose to comply with a government order of civilian disarmament, which they would not, there is a combined total of active and reserve personnel of 2,212,900.

If even half the gunners resisted disarmament - a conservative estimate - well, you do the math.


----------



## ph3iron

basquebromance said:


> This is an infringement on basic New Zealander's 2nd Amendment rights!
> 
> New Zealand bans sale of semi-automatic rifles


I don't think NZ goes by a piece of paper written by slave owners and slave rapists.
Omg my dumb rubes can't carry semi automatic weapons?


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> heck , even 'tony blair' of 'england' has his body guard carry a Glock and its for 'tony's' safety , same thing for the 'queen' of england Candy .


-----------------------   just interesting and this is how i know that 'tony blair' is protected by Eficient and effective weapons in GUN FREE england .  ---   Tony Blair Bodyguard Leaves Gun in Starbucks Bathroom  ---   since i mention 'tony blair' and Glocks / Guns in a previous post plus its a funny story .


----------



## Flash

Stupid confused White bitch trying to be a female Trudeau


----------



## Flash

I bet the New Zealand PM decided to ban AR-15s during her monthly PMS.


----------



## pismoe

Tommy Tainant said:


> And yet you are many times safer living in a country that has gun control. You all seem to ignore that basic fact.
> Why is that ?


------------------------------------------------   ME , well one reason is that i don't want to be a SUBJECT like you 'brits'  Tommy .


----------



## pismoe

hunarcy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have flash-bang grenades and tear gas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't arms.
> 
> The police should be no better armed than the populace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they still have them…..  “if we don’t need them, the police don’t need them” doesn’t apply then….right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No what applies is that you will never get rid of them 100%, so the police need weapons to counter them. and if the police need them, then the lawful citizenry needs them.
> 
> Its amazing how little you trust your fellow citizens and how eager you are to suck the dicks of the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you don't need an AR-type weapon with 30 bullet cartridges to protect yourself.  Not all guns were banned.  Read the post that outlines the changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does outlawing an "AR-type weapon" do when you allow more powerful weapons to continue to be available to the general population?  Why is an "AR-type weapon" so much more intrinsically bad or dangerous than a .308?  And, how is one 30 round magazine worse than four 10 round magazines?
Click to expand...

---------------------------------   the AR is close to perfect in my opinion .  Its cheap , lightweight , uses military ammo , all AR types are parts interchangeable , ammo is cheap and most gun people already own at least 1 or a few . ----   .308 is very nice , i like the M1A Walnut stocked but an M1A is heavy , and expensive , ammo is expensive and the M1A is not owned in numbers like the AR in my opinion .   And hey , they'll just ban the AR and then ban the M1A and others as the need arises   Hun .


----------



## pismoe

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another lesson learned from those Loony Tunes in New Zealand:
> 
> We must do everything we can in America to NOT let flaky left wing white women hold political offices.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't think our Pres can outlaw guns just like that.  I don't know how she did it--I'm guessing the law making body there agreed with her.  Pretty sure New Zealand is not a dictatorship.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------   sure looks like a dictator ship to me OldLady .


----------



## pismoe

Jarlaxle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it works, let’s do it here
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't cost more than a couple hundred trillion dollars.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------   COST doesn't matter as all they do is use Taxpayer money  JAxle .


----------



## pismoe

cnm said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> None
> 
> They are not whack jobs like we are
> 
> 
> 
> Then they deserve to be disarmed and turned into total sheep they are about to become.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do the rightard dweebs consider banning a category of weapon to be disarming the population? Only a small portion of gun owners here have AR/AK derivatives. None of my hunting companions, for instance, as they are an absolute shit hunting weapon.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------   because the AR is the NEAR Perfect effective and efficient weapon in fulfilling the Role of the Second Amendment here in the USA  CNM .


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another lesson learned from those Loony Tunes in New Zealand:
> 
> We must do everything we can in America to NOT let flaky left wing white women hold political offices.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't think our Pres can outlaw guns just like that.  I don't know how she did it--I'm guessing the law making body there agreed with her.  Pretty sure New Zealand is not a dictatorship.
Click to expand...


Their Parliament has to approve, but it's guaranteed they will.  Kind of like the Reichstag in the 30's.


----------



## Pilot1

initforme said:


> I like people who question things.





Lesh said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The United State Marine Corps' job is to DO WHAT THEY ARE TOLD by their civilian leadership. Not comment publicly about public policy, nor attempt to make or influence public policy. They are to follow orders. That's it. Just like the rest of the military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which points out how RARE it is for a marine COMMANDANT to speak out like this.
> 
> We ain't talking about some "lefty politician" here junior
Click to expand...




pismoe said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't arms.
> 
> The police should be no better armed than the populace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they still have them…..  “if we don’t need them, the police don’t need them” doesn’t apply then….right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No what applies is that you will never get rid of them 100%, so the police need weapons to counter them. and if the police need them, then the lawful citizenry needs them.
> 
> Its amazing how little you trust your fellow citizens and how eager you are to suck the dicks of the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you don't need an AR-type weapon with 30 bullet cartridges to protect yourself.  Not all guns were banned.  Read the post that outlines the changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does outlawing an "AR-type weapon" do when you allow more powerful weapons to continue to be available to the general population?  Why is an "AR-type weapon" so much more intrinsically bad or dangerous than a .308?  And, how is one 30 round magazine worse than four 10 round magazines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------   the AR is close to perfect in my opinion .  Its cheap , lightweight , uses military ammo , all AR types are parts interchangeable , ammo is cheap and most gun people already own at least 1 or a few . ----   .308 is very nice , i like the M1A Walnut stocked but an M1A is heavy , and expensive , ammo is expensive and the M1A is not owned in numbers like the AR in my opinion .   And hey , they'll just ban the AR and then ban the M1A and others as the need arises   Hun .
Click to expand...


I agree.  If I could only keep one rifle it would be my Colt M4 carbine.  It is light, handy, very accurate, easily scoped (or any other optic), modular, and very reliable.  It has never failed me, and since I reload, I can maximize the effectiveness of the little 5.56 round for what I am doing.


----------



## pismoe

mudwhistle said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the cops and the thugs can have them in NZ now.
> 
> 
> 
> As though a bolt action isn't enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enough for what?
> What are you trying to use a gun for?
> If it's hunting, bolt actions are fine.
> But if the Democraps have totally neutered the police and you have to defend yourself from a home invasion, is a bolt action enough? Personally I think a 12 gauge will do the job, but the Dems want to take those too. They don't want to protect our kids in their indoctrination factories. It's as if they want more dead bodies just so they can cry over them while voting for gun grabbing laws.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------   its very easy to change policies and then to Militarize the Police  MudW.


----------



## Lesh

Apparently New Zealand didn't think "thoughts and prayers" was an effective response


----------



## hunarcy

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to break off your attack, switch out the empty magazine, then re-acquire your target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  Or, you switch out the magazine and acquire a new target.  In the Luby's massacre in Killeen Texas back in 1991, the shooter reloaded at least three times before police arrived.  Having to switch magazines didn't save any of the 23 people killed or 27 wounded that day.
> 
> A Texas Massacre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps it meant 23 was not 30?
> 
> Less time shooting is better than more time shooting....agreed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure it was a great comfort to the 23 that changing magazines slowed him so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the seven who were not killed during the changes; I’m sure it is of great comfort to them.
> 
> Had the Luby’s been in most other developed nations, there wouldn’t have been a shooting in the first place….
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF you know anything about the incident, you know that Suzanna Gratia Hupp is convinced that if she had been carrying her pistol (that was out in her car), she could have stopped the shooting.  THAT would have been much more comforting to the victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for Ms. Hupp I suppose.
> 
> We were in a MacAllisters Deli the other day and there was a guy carrying his Glock on his hip.  On his chest was the shirt from the local AT&T store.  Somehow, I didn’t feel much safer with Wyatt Earp there having his ham sandwich.  LOL
Click to expand...


Your feelings and fears do not justify limiting the freedoms of others.


----------



## hunarcy

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can stay on target when doing a mag change.
> 
> 
> 
> Most cannot.  Especially if you’re being fired at while doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, a criminal with a bag full of revolvers can do just was much damage as someone with an AR-15, especially in a gun free zone that Liberals have created.  They should just call them designated victim zones.  Morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly true.
> 
> But still, while you’re reloading or reaching into the bag of revolvers…*YOU’RE NOT SHOOTING ANYONE!!!!
> *
> Let me guess…we’re now going to have a discussion about how the bag of revolvers will mount themselves into the hands of the assailant…
> 
> I swear…the mentality of the 9/11 truthers and the gun nuts on this board are almost just alike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "most cannot."
> 
> Not true.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that the idea that most cannot stay on target when changing magazines is ridiculous and betrays a fundamental lack of understanding of the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its pretty much common sense.  Especially if those trying to change the magazine are being shot at in return.
> But continue with the fantasy.
> 
> It’s like trying to convince a 9/11 truther there were actually terrorists on board the 4 hijacked aircraft…they just keep on saying “nun-huh”…..
> 
> Sad.
Click to expand...


It is NOT common sense.  It is a thought that comes from what is probably your ignorance of the issue.


----------



## pismoe

i'm thinking that 'new zealanders' are 'subjects' or Peasant like and have No RIGHTS .   Same as the English that are herded about by their Rulers .  Same as 'medieval times' .    The goal is to make sure that we Americans don't end up the same way.    To me , i think i see the whole world dividing up between the Ruled , the Rulers and their 'kings or queens' taxpayer paid Enforcers .       Sorry , i messed up but the above is in response to the last line in your post - 257 -   Hun .                                                                                                                                                                                                       





hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  Or, you switch out the magazine and acquire a new target.  In the Luby's massacre in Killeen Texas back in 1991, the shooter reloaded at least three times before police arrived.  Having to switch magazines didn't save any of the 23 people killed or 27 wounded that day.
> 
> A Texas Massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it meant 23 was not 30?
> 
> Less time shooting is better than more time shooting....agreed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure it was a great comfort to the 23 that changing magazines slowed him so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the seven who were not killed during the changes; I’m sure it is of great comfort to them.
> 
> Had the Luby’s been in most other developed nations, there wouldn’t have been a shooting in the first place….
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF you know anything about the incident, you know that Suzanna Gratia Hupp is convinced that if she had been carrying her pistol (that was out in her car), she could have stopped the shooting.  THAT would have been much more comforting to the victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for Ms. Hupp I suppose.
> 
> We were in a MacAllisters Deli the other day and there was a guy carrying his Glock on his hip.  On his chest was the shirt from the local AT&T store.  Somehow, I didn’t feel much safer with Wyatt Earp there having his ham sandwich.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your feelings and fears do not justify limiting the freedoms of others.
Click to expand...


----------



## candycorn

hunarcy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  Or, you switch out the magazine and acquire a new target.  In the Luby's massacre in Killeen Texas back in 1991, the shooter reloaded at least three times before police arrived.  Having to switch magazines didn't save any of the 23 people killed or 27 wounded that day.
> 
> A Texas Massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it meant 23 was not 30?
> 
> Less time shooting is better than more time shooting....agreed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure it was a great comfort to the 23 that changing magazines slowed him so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the seven who were not killed during the changes; I’m sure it is of great comfort to them.
> 
> Had the Luby’s been in most other developed nations, there wouldn’t have been a shooting in the first place….
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF you know anything about the incident, you know that Suzanna Gratia Hupp is convinced that if she had been carrying her pistol (that was out in her car), she could have stopped the shooting.  THAT would have been much more comforting to the victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for Ms. Hupp I suppose.
> 
> We were in a MacAllisters Deli the other day and there was a guy carrying his Glock on his hip.  On his chest was the shirt from the local AT&T store.  Somehow, I didn’t feel much safer with Wyatt Earp there having his ham sandwich.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your feelings and fears do not justify limiting the freedoms of others.
Click to expand...

Nor did I ever say they did.
More worried about his feelings of inadequacy and intimidation (either end of it) causing me to get shot.


----------



## candycorn

pismoe said:


> i'm thinking that 'new zealanders' are 'subjects' or Peasant like and have No RIGHTS .   Same as the English that are herded about by their Rulers .  Same as 'medieval times' .    The goal is to make sure that we Americans don't end up the same way.    To me , i think i see the whole world dividing up between the Ruled , the Rulers and their 'kings or queens' taxpayer paid Enforcers .       Sorry , i messed up but the above is in response to the last line in your post - 257 -   Hun .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it meant 23 was not 30?
> 
> Less time shooting is better than more time shooting....agreed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure it was a great comfort to the 23 that changing magazines slowed him so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the seven who were not killed during the changes; I’m sure it is of great comfort to them.
> 
> Had the Luby’s been in most other developed nations, there wouldn’t have been a shooting in the first place….
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF you know anything about the incident, you know that Suzanna Gratia Hupp is convinced that if she had been carrying her pistol (that was out in her car), she could have stopped the shooting.  THAT would have been much more comforting to the victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for Ms. Hupp I suppose.
> 
> We were in a MacAllisters Deli the other day and there was a guy carrying his Glock on his hip.  On his chest was the shirt from the local AT&T store.  Somehow, I didn’t feel much safer with Wyatt Earp there having his ham sandwich.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your feelings and fears do not justify limiting the freedoms of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Damn…that’s funny.  

If you don’t have a gun, you’re a peasant who likes to be ruled?  

Gun nuts are today’s 9/11 truthers…..  "


----------



## Anathema

Lesh said:


> Apparently New Zealand didn't think "thoughts and prayers" was an effective response



Thoughts and Prayers are all they will now have to protect themselves from criminals, both civilian and Governmental.


----------



## pismoe

candycorn said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm thinking that 'new zealanders' are 'subjects' or Peasant like and have No RIGHTS .   Same as the English that are herded about by their Rulers .  Same as 'medieval times' .    The goal is to make sure that we Americans don't end up the same way.    To me , i think i see the whole world dividing up between the Ruled , the Rulers and their 'kings or queens' taxpayer paid Enforcers .       Sorry , i messed up but the above is in response to the last line in your post - 257 -   Hun .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it was a great comfort to the 23 that changing magazines slowed him so much.
> 
> 
> 
> For the seven who were not killed during the changes; I’m sure it is of great comfort to them.
> 
> Had the Luby’s been in most other developed nations, there wouldn’t have been a shooting in the first place….
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF you know anything about the incident, you know that Suzanna Gratia Hupp is convinced that if she had been carrying her pistol (that was out in her car), she could have stopped the shooting.  THAT would have been much more comforting to the victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for Ms. Hupp I suppose.
> 
> We were in a MacAllisters Deli the other day and there was a guy carrying his Glock on his hip.  On his chest was the shirt from the local AT&T store.  Somehow, I didn’t feel much safer with Wyatt Earp there having his ham sandwich.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your feelings and fears do not justify limiting the freedoms of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn…that’s funny.
> 
> If you don’t have a gun, you’re a peasant who likes to be ruled?
> 
> Gun nuts are today’s 9/11 truthers…..  "
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------  Doesn't matter if the peasants or subjects or 'new zealanders' like it or don't like it but  when a politician can just step in and announce rules with  'queen' like authority it might as well be the middle ages   Candy .


----------



## candycorn

pismoe said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm thinking that 'new zealanders' are 'subjects' or Peasant like and have No RIGHTS .   Same as the English that are herded about by their Rulers .  Same as 'medieval times' .    The goal is to make sure that we Americans don't end up the same way.    To me , i think i see the whole world dividing up between the Ruled , the Rulers and their 'kings or queens' taxpayer paid Enforcers .       Sorry , i messed up but the above is in response to the last line in your post - 257 -   Hun .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it was a great comfort to the 23 that changing magazines slowed him so much.
> 
> 
> 
> For the seven who were not killed during the changes; I’m sure it is of great comfort to them.
> 
> Had the Luby’s been in most other developed nations, there wouldn’t have been a shooting in the first place….
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF you know anything about the incident, you know that Suzanna Gratia Hupp is convinced that if she had been carrying her pistol (that was out in her car), she could have stopped the shooting.  THAT would have been much more comforting to the victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for Ms. Hupp I suppose.
> 
> We were in a MacAllisters Deli the other day and there was a guy carrying his Glock on his hip.  On his chest was the shirt from the local AT&T store.  Somehow, I didn’t feel much safer with Wyatt Earp there having his ham sandwich.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your feelings and fears do not justify limiting the freedoms of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn…that’s funny.
> 
> If you don’t have a gun, you’re a peasant who likes to be ruled?
> 
> Gun nuts are today’s 9/11 truthers…..  "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------  Doesn't matter if the peasants or subjects or 'new zealanders' like it or don't like it but  when a politician can just step in and announce rules with  'queen' like authority it might as well be the middle ages   Candy .
Click to expand...


Yeah, your blob never does that


----------



## Jackson

basquebromance said:


> This is an infringement on basic New Zealander's 2nd Amendment rights!
> 
> New Zealand bans sale of semi-automatic rifles


I'm not sure if I am against this


----------



## pismoe

candycorn said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm thinking that 'new zealanders' are 'subjects' or Peasant like and have No RIGHTS .   Same as the English that are herded about by their Rulers .  Same as 'medieval times' .    The goal is to make sure that we Americans don't end up the same way.    To me , i think i see the whole world dividing up between the Ruled , the Rulers and their 'kings or queens' taxpayer paid Enforcers .       Sorry , i messed up but the above is in response to the last line in your post - 257 -   Hun .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the seven who were not killed during the changes; I’m sure it is of great comfort to them.
> 
> Had the Luby’s been in most other developed nations, there wouldn’t have been a shooting in the first place….
> 
> Good for Ms. Hupp I suppose.
> 
> We were in a MacAllisters Deli the other day and there was a guy carrying his Glock on his hip.  On his chest was the shirt from the local AT&T store.  Somehow, I didn’t feel much safer with Wyatt Earp there having his ham sandwich.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your feelings and fears do not justify limiting the freedoms of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn…that’s funny.
> 
> If you don’t have a gun, you’re a peasant who likes to be ruled?
> 
> Gun nuts are today’s 9/11 truthers…..  "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------  Doesn't matter if the peasants or subjects or 'new zealanders' like it or don't like it but  when a politician can just step in and announce rules with  'queen' like authority it might as well be the middle ages   Candy .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, your blob never does that
Click to expand...

------------------------------------   hasn't done it as our 'Bill of RIGHTS'  RIGHTS seem secure with the TRUMP but as I have noted .   'new zealanders seem to have NO RIGHTS and that's why  I call 'new zealanders' subjects , dhimmis  and peasant like creatures .     Very medieval type people especially when they do 'maori haka' Candy .  [chuckle]


----------



## pismoe

just some info for those that don't know what 'maori haka' is plus a demonstration .  ------------   ---   New Zealand infantry performs Maori haka in spine-tingling farewell to fallen comrades | Daily Mail Online  ---   just some info as Tommy mentions 'haka' in his opening post eh .


----------



## candycorn

pismoe said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm thinking that 'new zealanders' are 'subjects' or Peasant like and have No RIGHTS .   Same as the English that are herded about by their Rulers .  Same as 'medieval times' .    The goal is to make sure that we Americans don't end up the same way.    To me , i think i see the whole world dividing up between the Ruled , the Rulers and their 'kings or queens' taxpayer paid Enforcers .       Sorry , i messed up but the above is in response to the last line in your post - 257 -   Hun .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your feelings and fears do not justify limiting the freedoms of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn…that’s funny.
> 
> If you don’t have a gun, you’re a peasant who likes to be ruled?
> 
> Gun nuts are today’s 9/11 truthers…..  "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------  Doesn't matter if the peasants or subjects or 'new zealanders' like it or don't like it but  when a politician can just step in and announce rules with  'queen' like authority it might as well be the middle ages   Candy .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, your blob never does that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------   hasn't done it as our 'Bill of RIGHTS'  RIGHTS seem secure with the TRUMP but as I have noted .   'new zealanders seem to have NO RIGHTS and that's why  I call 'new zealanders' subjects , dhimmis  and peasant like creatures .     Very medieval type people especially when they do 'maori haka' Candy .  [chuckle]
Click to expand...


He ruled that a whole lot of people couldn’t serve in the military.  All by himself.  Exactly what you said he never did.

Stop lying.

Oh wait, let me guess...since you agree with the blob, you’ll be okay with this singularly created directive...right?


----------



## pismoe

candycorn said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm thinking that 'new zealanders' are 'subjects' or Peasant like and have No RIGHTS .   Same as the English that are herded about by their Rulers .  Same as 'medieval times' .    The goal is to make sure that we Americans don't end up the same way.    To me , i think i see the whole world dividing up between the Ruled , the Rulers and their 'kings or queens' taxpayer paid Enforcers .       Sorry , i messed up but the above is in response to the last line in your post - 257 -   Hun .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn…that’s funny.
> 
> If you don’t have a gun, you’re a peasant who likes to be ruled?
> 
> Gun nuts are today’s 9/11 truthers…..  "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------  Doesn't matter if the peasants or subjects or 'new zealanders' like it or don't like it but  when a politician can just step in and announce rules with  'queen' like authority it might as well be the middle ages   Candy .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, your blob never does that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------   hasn't done it as our 'Bill of RIGHTS'  RIGHTS seem secure with the TRUMP but as I have noted .   'new zealanders seem to have NO RIGHTS and that's why  I call 'new zealanders' subjects , dhimmis  and peasant like creatures .     Very medieval type people especially when they do 'maori haka' Candy .  [chuckle]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He ruled that a whole lot of people couldn’t serve in the military.  All by himself.  Exactly what you said he never did.
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Oh wait, let me guess...since you agree with the blob, you’ll be okay with this singularly created directive...right?
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------------   I think that you mean that he is barring defectives and inferiors from USA military and that's cool .   Plus , is it a RIGHT in the Bill of RIGHTS and Constitution that defectives and inferiors get to Volunteer and then are Accepted into USA Military   Candy .


----------



## pismoe

and I have no problem with subjects like 'new zealanders' being disarmed of effective and efficient weapons .   They have NO RIGHT to weapons as far as I am aware  plus I think its funny how their 'queen' just disarmed them .    Its just that the Western World seems to be going backwards in RIGHTS and FREEDOMS for the people as rulers , Government and their Taxpayer paid 'kings' men take control .   As a older guy I just find things that are going on to be funny .  -----------   its like the start of the middle ages or Medieval times but going worldwide Candy .


----------



## candycorn

pismoe said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn…that’s funny.
> 
> If you don’t have a gun, you’re a peasant who likes to be ruled?
> 
> Gun nuts are today’s 9/11 truthers…..  "
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------  Doesn't matter if the peasants or subjects or 'new zealanders' like it or don't like it but  when a politician can just step in and announce rules with  'queen' like authority it might as well be the middle ages   Candy .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, your blob never does that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------   hasn't done it as our 'Bill of RIGHTS'  RIGHTS seem secure with the TRUMP but as I have noted .   'new zealanders seem to have NO RIGHTS and that's why  I call 'new zealanders' subjects , dhimmis  and peasant like creatures .     Very medieval type people especially when they do 'maori haka' Candy .  [chuckle]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He ruled that a whole lot of people couldn’t serve in the military.  All by himself.  Exactly what you said he never did.
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Oh wait, let me guess...since you agree with the blob, you’ll be okay with this singularly created directive...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------   I think that you mean that he is barring defectives and inferiors from USA military and that's cool .
Click to expand...

Some of these people have served for years if not decades.  Shin-splints deciding they are "defective and inferior" means one thing; yours and his minds are the ones that are defective and clearly inferior. 



pismoe said:


> Plus , is it a RIGHT in the Bill of RIGHTS and Constitution that defectives and inferiors get to Volunteer and then are Accepted into USA Military   Candy .



Is it expressly forbidden that people with a certain sexual orientation are automatically banned?


----------



## pismoe

as I said , no where in the Constitution or Bill of Rights is there a promise for Defectives and Inferiors to have the RIGHT to serve in USA Military  Candy .


----------



## pismoe

next , he should go after 'government' workers and 'obamas kings men' in the same fashion if he can .    There is No RIGHT for inferiors and defectives and 'obama fifth Columnist types' to have a 'taxpayer paid' government job  Candy .


----------



## hunarcy

candycorn said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it meant 23 was not 30?
> 
> Less time shooting is better than more time shooting....agreed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure it was a great comfort to the 23 that changing magazines slowed him so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the seven who were not killed during the changes; I’m sure it is of great comfort to them.
> 
> Had the Luby’s been in most other developed nations, there wouldn’t have been a shooting in the first place….
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF you know anything about the incident, you know that Suzanna Gratia Hupp is convinced that if she had been carrying her pistol (that was out in her car), she could have stopped the shooting.  THAT would have been much more comforting to the victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for Ms. Hupp I suppose.
> 
> We were in a MacAllisters Deli the other day and there was a guy carrying his Glock on his hip.  On his chest was the shirt from the local AT&T store.  Somehow, I didn’t feel much safer with Wyatt Earp there having his ham sandwich.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your feelings and fears do not justify limiting the freedoms of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor did I ever say they did.
> More worried about his feelings of inadequacy and intimidation (either end of it) causing me to get shot.
Click to expand...


But that didn't happen, so your fears were ungrounded...and your irrational fear is no reason to limit the freedoms of those who are not abusing that freedom.


----------

